# Official Thread: William HUnt Trilby Tour 2012



## Scazza (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought I'd make an Official Thread for the Trilby Tour in 2012 as I know some of the members have played on the tour before and I know some people have signed up for for it in 2012.

In this thread we can discuss anything to do with the Trilby Tour and I will keep it updated with all the lastest news.

So who has paid their deposit for the Trilby Tour 2012?!

I have and I am really looking forward to it! 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







The William Hunt Trilby Tour is an Amatuer Event that allows Amatuer's to compete in a competition that will be 'as close' to a Pro Event as they can come.

*Format*

The format is 18 holes of Stableford (3/4 Handicap). 

The Top 10 finishers of each leg go through to the International Finals Day.

*How To Enter*

The entry into the William Hunt Trilby Tour 2012 Amateur tournament is now *FULL!* However they do have a waiting list open.

You can do so by going to http://www.williamhunttrilbytour.com/enter/2012-entry.html

*How Much Does it Cost/What is Included?*

The full entry fee is Â£250. Included in the entry fee is a complete William Hunt outfit. This will comprise of:
1 x William Hunt Trilby Hat
1 x William Hunt Golf Shirt
1 x William Hunt Belt
1 x William Hunt Trousers

You will also receive a complete caddy outfit and bag to include:
1 x Trilby Tour Caddy hat
1 x Trilby Tour Boiler Suit
1 x Golf Bag

*Venues*

TBA

*FAQs*

Head over here - http://www.williamhunttrilbytour.com/enter/faqs.html

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 5, 2011)

im in.. hoping to play in yorkshire if possible.. Im looking forward to it, if nothing else, it should be a different experience..


----------



## CMAC (Oct 5, 2011)

never heard of it till I came on here, dont see any games in Scotland


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Oct 5, 2011)

bluewolf said:



			im in.. hoping to play in yorkshire if possible.. Im looking forward to it, if nothing else, it should be a different experience..
		
Click to expand...

Hope to see you there. It's at the KP Club again, so if you want a practice knock anytime let me know ( I have insider knowledge  )


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 5, 2011)

I emailed them to ask was there going to be one in ireland again this year , got back reply saying that locations will be announced when they are sorted with the clubs .. so that helped alot ???? didnt ask where,  just if there was an irish one planned , not paying 50 sterling deposit if there aint an irish one, funds wouldnt extend to traveling over to the UK to play


----------



## Marko77 (Oct 5, 2011)

DarthVega said:



			never heard of it till I came on here, dont see any games in Scotland
		
Click to expand...

It was in Scotland in 2010 in Perth at Murrayshall. Whilst I've never seen it or heard it officially I don't think the entry was as popular as they would have hoped and in the end I think a fair percentage were those from England who'd travelled up to play. I know the venue would have been keen to host it again but obviously there wasn't enough in it for WH to even think about another Scottish venue?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 5, 2011)

Jaymosafehands said:



			Hope to see you there. It's at the KP Club again, so if you want a practice knock anytime let me know ( I have insider knowledge  )
		
Click to expand...

Might take you op on that Jaymo. I saw your insider knowledge on the telebox.. And look, they even have a smilie just for you..


----------



## rickg (Oct 5, 2011)

I entered it for 2012 the day after I failed to qualify at Goodwood this year. Played Bearwood Lakes last year.....3 birdies and still didn't qualify.....I was breezing through until I only got 1 point from the last 3 holes!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 5, 2011)

On the waiting list. Put South East as my preferred area of choice so wait and see what happens. In the market for a good (or not so good but cheap) caddy. Put caddy overall size as medium (is that about right Hawkeye?)


----------



## smange (Oct 5, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			I emailed them to ask was there going to be one in ireland again this year , got back reply saying that locations will be announced when they are sorted with the clubs .. so that helped alot ???? didnt ask where, just if there was an irish one planned , not paying 50 sterling deposit if there aint an irish one, funds wouldnt extend to traveling over to the UK to play
		
Click to expand...

Let me know if and when they confirm an Irish one with you Bill, considering entering it next year also.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 5, 2011)

definitely on my todo list once I get down to the required h/c, watched it just now on sky+ and some dodgy swings on show 

mine kicks their arse... honestly


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, I played in this for the first time this year at Foxhills and thoroughly enjoyed it. My name is on the waiting list for 2012 and hope to improve on my last performance. 24 pts which wasnt enough for a top ten finish. 

I heard that one of the SE venues will be Foxhills again but this time on the Longcross course.


----------



## Scazza (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice to see some people entering! I am in the South West however I shall be looking to make a weekend of it and travelling further a field to play.

Just waiting for them to announce the venues!


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Oct 6, 2011)

bluewolf said:



			Might take you op on that Jaymo. I saw your insider knowledge on the telebox.. And look, they even have a smilie just for you..

Click to expand...

Ha ha! Yep, not my shining moment! Been hammered for that ( quite rightly too ), gonna have lessons to get rid of that little issue  !


----------



## rickg (Oct 17, 2011)

Favourite moment from this years final.........








.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 19, 2011)

Played this year @ The Oxfordshire, good day all round apart from them seeming to take real delight in DQ'ing people if they didn't make the tee 20minutes before the tee time. Fair enough to DQ but it seemed to be their highlight of the day.

Deposit paid for next year, want to do an away weekend....Ireland, Scotland???? But will depend totally on the course quality.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 19, 2011)

the playoff was pretty good standard I thought, the putts made on the last were top drawer


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 19, 2011)

smange said:



			Let me know if and when they confirm an Irish one with you Bill, considering entering it next year also.
		
Click to expand...

 They Still wont confirm whether there will be an irish one or not Steve ,(i didnt ask for a venue or a date just if they were having one or not,, stil got the secret service reply keep checking the web site)  the entries are full for 2012 so itl be reserve list only , at least this way if you dont get to play you will get your Â£50 back after the final is played ,


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've paid the deposit. I'd be hoping there will be one in Ireland. Otherwise I won't play, couldn't afford to travel for it. 
Courses are being released on January 31st


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome along Slicer . where abouts on the green isle you from & where do you play out of etc .. good few paddies on here now (thats racisit unless your irish & say it by the way:rofl good to have another one along , have a look at the arrange a game section for Ballyliffin in Donegal in may , great weekend with some great lads

Bill


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm on the reserve list, no idea if you get in from it as they havn't advised how long the list is or where I am on it?  Still fingers crossed.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 9, 2012)

rickg said:



			Favourite moment from this years final.........








. 

Click to expand...

Are those footjoys she's wearing?


----------



## MarkHK (Jan 9, 2012)

Played in it at the London Club in 2010, really enjoyed the whole day. Managed 28 points but needed 36 to qualify, would recomend it to anyone.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2012)

Not suprised there's no Scottish leg, why would anyone pay Â£250 For Murrayshall?


----------



## danbaylis (Jan 9, 2012)

Just put my name down for the reserves list, fingers crossed.


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 9, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Welcome along Slicer . where abouts on the green isle you from & where do you play out of etc .. good few paddies on here now (thats racisit unless your irish & say it by the way:rofl good to have another one along , have a look at the arrange a game section for Ballyliffin in Donegal in may , great weekend with some great lads

Bill
		
Click to expand...


I'm from Cork, play in Blarney GC

Only came across this site at weekend, great site


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 9, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Not suprised there's no Scottish leg, why would anyone pay Â£250 For Murrayshall?
		
Click to expand...

As  far as i know You get about Â£500 worth of freebies if you get picked , free clothes (trousers , top , belt & trilby) & golfbag , caddy also gets a masters type overall & trilby style hat ,


----------



## richart (Jan 9, 2012)

Not sure all the gear is worth Â£500. William Hunt golf trousers, normally Â£150, going for Â£49 at the moment. Can't believe there will be many takers even at that price, judging by what some who played say the quality is like.

Just a big advertising event for William Hunt as far as I am concerned, and wouldn't want to put any money in his pocket.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 9, 2012)

Unbeknown to me I had the deposit paid for me, so I'm in. Looking forward to seeing the courses.

I played in it in 2010. Had 30pts round Bearwood Lakes with 40 putts so looking forward to seeing what I can do now I can putt a bit better!


----------



## spongebob (Jan 10, 2012)

Jaymosafehands said:



			It's at the KP Club again,  ( I have insider knowledge  )
		
Click to expand...

Christ ...i hope not . Lovely clubhouse ,but didn't think the course was anything special & the greens were rubbish last year . Won't be wasting Â£200 going there again - just hope there's a good course in the N.West or N.East in the schedule


----------



## EIW1219 (Jan 10, 2012)

How long does it take to get an offical hadicap (14 days old max)?
I have old score cards but they are not necessarily signed by a certificate holder!
I should be joined to a club this week...

Oh is it worth the Â£250? Could play the West or the Old course for that!


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 10, 2012)

On the show are the handicaps shown the actual h/cap or the 3/4 hcap?


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 10, 2012)

I know Chris Dyson, the 2010 Champion. We work for the same company and play most of the company society days together. Great player, hits it a country mile and absolutely whooped me last time we played singles. Played at North Hants and he knocked in 7 birdies on the day ... I thought I played well (probably 3 under my handicap, with 3 birdies) but I got murdered that day .


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 10, 2012)

What h-cap is he playing off?


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 10, 2012)

He was off 6 last time I spoke to him....and has been around that for a while.


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks. From what I remember on the show he looked like a fine golfer


----------



## Scazza (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the announcement of the Venues/Dates on 31st of this month!

Nice to see a few of the GM Forumers playing!


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Jan 10, 2012)

Aye, I'll be playing, don't think I'll do as well as last year tho!


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 11, 2012)

Just put myself on the waiting list. What were the prizes last year and do the area winners win anything. Just trying to justify it ! 

Ww


----------



## Scazza (Jan 12, 2012)

WeekendWarrior said:



			Just put myself on the waiting list. What were the prizes last year and do the area winners win anything. Just trying to justify it ! 

Ww
		
Click to expand...

It's not very clear what the 'Overall' Winner gets, but if you win the Regional Event, the TV Show makes it look like you win, a trohpy, a bottle of Gentlemen Jack Whisky. You also get all the gear for the final (full William Hunt Suit).


----------



## spongebob (Jan 12, 2012)

Has anyone heard of any other rumoured courses for the 2012 tour besides the KP Club ?


----------



## Scazza (Jan 12, 2012)

spongebob said:



			Has anyone heard of any other rumoured courses for the 2012 tour besides the KP Club ?
		
Click to expand...

Not that I have seen. In the Members Corner on the Trilby Tour website it's all been hush hush, not even a rumour has hit there!

Will just have to wait until the 31/01/12 for the announcement.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 17, 2012)

Scazza said:



			Not that I have seen. In the Members Corner on the Trilby Tour website it's all been hush hush, not even a rumour has hit there!

Will just have to wait until the 31/01/12 for the announcement.
		
Click to expand...


Reeeesult!!  I'm definitely in the 2012 comp.

I just rang TT and asked about my status on the waiting list. I couldnt understand why I had 2 entries for 2012 and one of them said waiting list so I gathered I got there late. However I was a complete knob and actually paid my deposit twice. So I'm in and carried my other entry over to 2013.


----------



## Scazza (Jan 17, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Reeeesult!!  I'm definitely in the 2012 comp.

I just rang TT and asked about my status on the waiting list. I couldnt understand why I had 2 entries for 2012 and one of them said waiting list so I gathered I got there late. However I was a complete knob and actually paid my deposit twice. So I'm in and carried my other entry over to 2013.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations sawtooth!

I got yet another email from WH Trilby Tour stating that the Venues/Dates will be announced on 31/01/12. They are also shouting about this from the Official TT Facebook & Twitter Account. 

So this time in 2 weeks we will have the choice of Venue & Date


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've still got fingers crossed there will be an Irish venue!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 17, 2012)

I think one of the venues could  be back at Foxhills, Surrey where I went last August. I heard from a good source that they will switch it to the Longcross this time which I think is even tougher.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 17, 2012)

slicer79 said:



			I've still got fingers crossed there will be an Irish venue!
		
Click to expand...

Id say there a fair chance of it , prob be the Slieve Russell again too ,, as said earlier i tried to get confirmation of irish comp (didnt ask for venue) blood from a stone comes to mind .. dont seem to be too helpful


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Jan 17, 2012)

I now know the days for the Yorkshire venue......


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 17, 2012)

Could you pm it to me as I need to make plans.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 17, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Not suprised there's no Scottish leg, why would anyone pay Â£250 For Murrayshall?
		
Click to expand...

I too just don't get the whole thing....paying all that cash to play on jobby courses (epec up north) and get dressed up to look like a right William Hunt??


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 17, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I too just don't get the whole thing....paying all that cash to play on jobby courses (epec up north) and get dressed up to look like a right William Hunt??

Click to expand...

Haven't you just described every golfer?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I too just don't get the whole thing....paying all that cash to play on jobby courses (epec up north) and get dressed up to look like a right William Hunt??

Click to expand...

too right Dodge, that's half the cost of my Nairn Membership, to play some mediocre course and wear a butchers hat.

Maybe we are just spoilt for golf in scotland


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I too just don't get the whole thing....paying all that cash to play on jobby courses (epec up north) and get dressed up to look like a right William Hunt??

Click to expand...

I thought I was the only one that thought that way. Money making vehicle for William Hunt. All that free advertising on Sky, and I am sure he makes a good few bob out of each entrant. Do the courses pay him to be featured. Judging by the fact that most are run by Corporations I think they must, or at least not charge.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 19, 2012)

richart said:



			I thought I was the only one that thought that way. Money making vehicle for William Hunt. All that free advertising on Sky, and I am sure he makes a good few bob out of each entrant. Do the courses pay him to be featured. Judging by the fact that most are run by Corporations I think they must, or at least not charge.
		
Click to expand...

On the face of it Â£250 seems quite expensive - well it is really but not overly so.

You get to play a nice course, Foxhills for example in high season is probably Â£70 for a visitor. You get a meal afterwards, I think you might also get lunch. The trousers and shirt are excellent quality but you do need to stay away from the garish ones. I think the retail price for these is around Â£200. The belt you would use again but not the trilby. You get a callaway golf bag (ok you might not need or want it). A caddy suit and some other bits and pieces.

But I think most will agree the best part of TT is the experience and the challenge. If (and its quite a big if) you make the top 4 on the day you get full television coverage over 3 holes. Every shot you play is televised. The winner gets Â£1000 of clothes, suit, etc.  The top 10 qualify for another round of golf at another very nice course "free" in the national final. 

The overall winner gets a years club subscription paid plus comes back to defend next year, plays in a pro/am, and more.

So its not that bad for an experience that you cant really match any where else.


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 29, 2012)

Courses being released on Tuesday. Any word on where will be the Irish venue?


----------



## wyncanton (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmmmm I'm on waiting list too. Think they are a bit pricey but we'll see what the venues look like.


----------



## wyncanton (Jan 29, 2012)

As it is stable ford isn't there a danger of bandits playing? Is there a handicap limit?


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 29, 2012)

Always a chance of bandits I'd say. Limit is 18


----------



## Scazza (Jan 30, 2012)

wyncanton said:



			As it is stable ford isn't there a danger of bandits playing? Is there a handicap limit?
		
Click to expand...

Handicap Limit is 18 and it is played off 3/4. So max amount of shots some one will be getting is 14 (maths seems wrong :/)

Anyway, Big Day tomorrow! Dates/Venues to be announced, I had about the 4th email this year about the announce today and William Hunt posted in the Members Corner saying Roll on May, so looks like the 1st Regional Qualifier will be in May...... *Sherlock Holmes*


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 30, 2012)

How quickly do the places fill? Would you need to be booking tomorrow or would it take a few days to fill up?


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Jan 31, 2012)

slicer79 said:



			How quickly do the places fill? Would you need to be booking tomorrow or would it take a few days to fill up?
		
Click to expand...

Most popular/best courses will be full in an hour. will all be booked inside a fortnight if last year is anything too go by. 

All it needs now is a pairs competition......


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			The trousers and shirt are excellent quality. I think the retail price for these is around Â£200.
		
Click to expand...

  Well they must have changed their suppliers since I entered! You could shoot peas through the trousers I got, the material was that thin. And the shirt shrunk in the wash the 1st time it went through...ended up in the bin. The belt (patent leather) was crap (I gave it to James). All in all I wouldn't have paid Â£30.00 for the lot, let alone Â£200.00. I had a good day, I'll grant you. But the organisational skills left a lot to be desired.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 31, 2012)

slicer79 said:



			How quickly do the places fill? Would you need to be booking tomorrow or would it take a few days to fill up?
		
Click to expand...

Entrys are full mate you go on a waiting list , costs Â£50.

Think it nearly fills up for the following year as soon as this year comp finishes ..   if you dont get called you get your money back..


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

I know there is less than 4 hours until they announce the Dates/Venues but I see that Rockliffe Hall (Thursday 14th June) & Foxhills (Date TBC) are two of the courses on the TT2012.

http://www.rockliffehall.com/golf/competitions-and-events/trilby-tour-2012.aspx

http://www.foxhills.co.uk/events/trilby-tour-special.aspx


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 31, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Entrys are full mate you go on a waiting list , costs Â£50.

Think it nearly fills up for the following year as soon as this year comp finishes ..   if you dont get called you get your money back..
		
Click to expand...


I have a place. I mean how quickly to choose my venue


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 31, 2012)

slicer79 said:



			I have a place. I mean how quickly to choose my venue
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate no idea on that ... id say the Irish one will be the Slieve Russell in Cavan again .. cant be sure tho ..


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

slicer79 said:



			I have a place. I mean how quickly to choose my venue
		
Click to expand...

The Dates/Venue become available TODAY at 1pm.

You need to log into your account on the website.

You then get to choose the Venue you wish to play and you will then be taken to the payment screen to pay off the remaining Â£200. Only once your payment has been received will your entry be considered complete.

The 'Best' venues are usually snapped up within the 1st couple of hours. I'm taking my lunch break around 1pm today as I hope to get the best pick of the crop!


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 31, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Sorry mate no idea on that ... id say the Irish one will be the Slieve Russell in Cavan again .. cant be sure tho ..
		
Click to expand...

I'm actually hoping for a venue bit closer to me. Cavan is a big trip for me from Cork


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like the website has crashed. Was on it until the countdown hit 00:00:00. Went to refresh and hasn't loaded since!


----------



## Region3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Now ten past one and the website is down by the looks of it!


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't access it either


----------



## Region3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Scazza said:



			Looks like the website has crashed. Was on it until the countdown hit 00:00:00. Went to refresh and hasn't loaded since!
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it.

Glad it isn't just me though.


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 31, 2012)

So annoying after waiting for it all morning


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

Shoddy Servers! When I was logged on at 12:55 there was about 700 people (Members & Guests) online. Thats really poor for the server not to handle those numbers!


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 31, 2012)

How long would it take to fix something like that?


----------



## Region3 (Jan 31, 2012)

It works now, albeit a little slow.


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

I've managed to gain access on my iPhone, very slow, just logged in and now clicked the 'Select Your 2012 Venue' link which is loading very very very very slowly!

Apparently there is only 8 venues according to one post on their Facebook Page :/


----------



## Region3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yep, 8.

I do remember seeing something saying further venues would be released later though.

Russian roulette picking one now or waiting hoping something better (or nearer!) will be released later.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sprowston Manor
Rockcliffe
Frilford Heath
Old Thorns
Caversham Heath
KP Club
Foxhills
Buckinghamshire


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

I've selected The Buckinhamshire on the 26th July. Just trying to through to the payment screen now!


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 31, 2012)

No venue in Ireland so


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

Managed to pay and secure my place at The Buckinghamshire GC Event. Now trying to access the WH Shop Online to choose my outfit.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 31, 2012)

those venues are a disgrace.. nothing in Ireland, Scotland, North West England.... 6 in the south of England and 2 in the North East... Sorry William, you've made a mess of this one.. There had better be a second stage of venues about to be released, but I doubt there will be.... Consider my reserved place now open to the reserve list...


----------



## Region3 (Jan 31, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			those venues are a disgrace.. nothing in Ireland, Scotland, North West England.... 6 in the south of England and 2 in the North East... Sorry William, you've made a mess of this one.. There had better be a second stage of venues about to be released, but I doubt there will be.... Consider my reserved place now open to the reserve list...
		
Click to expand...

There has to be more.

You cannot (sensibly) expect people in Ireland to pay a Â£50 non-refundable deposit then not give them a venue.

There will be more, but for those of us not in Ireland, do we wait or not?!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 31, 2012)

Region3 said:



			There has to be more.

You cannot (sensibly) expect people in Ireland to pay a Â£50 non-refundable deposit then not give them a venue.

There will be more, but for those of us not in Ireland, do we wait or not?!
		
Click to expand...

I agree that there has to be more, but if there was then why not release them all together? people could be booking places at venues several hundred miles away, just to find that the course just up the road is in the second stage.. I think that those 8 venues might be the lot.. plenty for those in the home counties, with a couple of scraps thrown to the North East.. nothing for Ireland, Scotland, Wales, North West England... Poor organisation....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2012)

If I'm on the reserve list can I enter now or will they notify me in due course which ones are still not fully booked?


----------



## Region3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Interesting. I've just refreshed the list to see if any said "FULL" yet, and now Trevose has appeared as well.

Doesn't help anyone in Ireland, but it means that more might appear.


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

I must say that the 8 venues announced are exactly 'travel' friendly. 

I can't imagine them allowing entrants from Ireland/Scotland to fork out a Â£50 non-refundable deposit and then announce venues which are hundreds of miles away!

I've gone with the Buckinghamshire GC Event, it's 150 miles away from myself but my Girlfriend has family in Woking which is minutes away, so it cuts the cost for me.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 31, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Interesting. I've just refreshed the list to see if any said "FULL" yet, and now Trevose has appeared as well.

Doesn't help anyone in Ireland, but it means that more might appear.
		
Click to expand...

You're doing better than me... 75 mins and I still can't access the site... Im moaning like a 90 year old woman on facebook though. Its very therapeutic.. I think I might keep my money and play a couple of rounds at Lytham and Birkdale. Or treat the missus to a weekend at Formby Hall, with a few rounds thrown in for me... Now thats North West golf for ya William...


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 31, 2012)

I still can't get into site, very frustrating


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 31, 2012)

Region3 said:



			There has to be more.


There will be more, but for those of us not in Ireland, do we wait or not?!
		
Click to expand...

This was an issue last year aswell , there was other courses released & the quandry was do i book now or wait & chance a better or nearer course to be announced .. 
Seems some of our forumers are correct , WH are not too player orientated ..


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 31, 2012)

How long did it take to release the 2nd list of courses last year?


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

Alot of players will have that 'Do I choose my Venue now or wait?!' due to travelling distance, which really isn't fair of William Hunt. What they should of done was state these are the dates/venues available, however there will be dates/venues in (list regions) released at a later date.


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lot of confusion today which is disappointing!


----------



## Region3 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've chosen The Buckinghamshire as it looks the nicest course of those offered so far. The only thing that put me off a bit was looking at past results there, at least 34/35pts needed to have a chance of making the top 10.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 31, 2012)

At the bottom of the venues page there is a link to click for Scotland and Ireland. I clicked on it hoping to tell you about it but this is what you get.

Very disappointing. Surely they must refund deposits?



_Unfortunately we will *not *be hosting an event in Ireland or Scotland this year, if there is a course based in the UK you wish to enter please log in and choose the venue if not please send us an email for further information through our contact form.We apologise for any inconvenience caused.


Kind Regards
Trilby Tour_


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

Ha, this will make you all laugh.

Website states the Buckinghamshire event is on Thursday 26th July, yet my email confirmation of my place on the event states Thursday 24th July!

Thursday 26th July is correct according to the calander, otherwise it's Tuesdsay 24th July. *rolls eyes*

Region3, I'll be seeing you at the Buckinghamshire then!

Also, I've registered to choose my outfit, but all the clothes are reduced by 50% in the sale :/ Kinda hoping a new range would of been added for the 2012 season........


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

Region3 said:



			At the bottom of the venues page there is a link to click for Scotland and Ireland. I clicked on it hoping to tell you about it but this is what you get.

Very disappointing. Surely they must refund deposits?

_Unfortunately we will *not *be hosting an event in Ireland or Scotland this year, if there is a course based in the UK you wish to enter please log in and choose the venue if not please send us an email for further information through our contact form.We apologise for any inconvenience caused.

Kind Regards
Trilby Tour_

Click to expand...

Wow, thats a shocker! They'd have to refund deposits surely?! There will be a lot of unhappy Irish/Scotts!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 31, 2012)

I know that i'll be requesting a return of my deposit. Poor venue choice, clothes from the bargain racks and a complete con trick concerning Ireland and Scotland... Won't be bothering with this shambles again. I could organise a better "tour" from my couch....


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 31, 2012)

So disapointed with this. Had looked forward to it. I can't afford to make a trip from Ireland to play at an English venue


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 31, 2012)

slicer79 said:



			So disapointed with this. Had looked forward to it. I can't afford to make a trip from Ireland to play at an English venue
		
Click to expand...

Im in full agreement with you mate. I had planned on a trip to Ireland to play in this, along with a trip to see some family. Im in the North West and the nearest to me is the KP club. I'm not paying another Â£200 for bargain bin clothes and a trip to Yorkshire.


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

I have no issues with the venue I've chosen, however I do have issue with the outfit issues!

All stock on the store is from last year and is reduced by 50%! There is no way in hell I'm ordering my outfit until they put a a new 2012 range on there!

Next they'll be telling us we are all getting the Retro Callaway Bag that is currently 50% off on the store too instead of a nice new 2012 model!


----------



## CMAC (Jan 31, 2012)

is it just me that thinks the Trilbys look stupid? Tried one once and looked like I should be serving at the meat counter in tescos:rofl:


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jan 31, 2012)

Not wishing to rain on the parade of those that are doing it, but this whole set-up seems to be a total load of crap.

Hardly the "pro experience" that many were led to believe they were getting.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 31, 2012)

This was going to be my first one. I'm not bothering now. I'll have to put it down to a bad investment and spend the Â£200 saved on my lovely missus.


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Not wishing to rain on the parade of those that are doing it, but this whole set-up seems to be a total load of crap.

Hardly the "pro experience" that many were led to believe they were getting.
		
Click to expand...

Monty

I am extremely disappointed with how today has gone. I really hope that WH will come out with an explination for all that has gone wrong, which at the moment the list of errors consists of:

- Website Crashing
- No Ireland/Scotland Venues
- Heavily Bias Venues (South Region 6 & 2 in the North West)
- No New 2012 Outfit Range
- Conflicting Information/Dates in Emails

A lot of unhappy people voicing their opinions on the Trilby Tour Facebook page (including myself). Not very impressed so far.


----------



## rickg (Jan 31, 2012)

Sod it!! Buckinghamshire doesnt show up..it must be full already...do I choose Old Thorns which I've played before, Caversham Heath because its in Berks and therefore must be posh.....Foxhills or Frilford.......

help...any ideas anyones whos played these?

I'd prefer a difficult course because I think it favours the lower handicappers.........suggestions please...


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

rickg said:



			Sod it!! Buckinghamshire doesnt show up..it must be full already...do I choose Old Thorns which I've played before, Caversham Heath because its in Berks and therefore must be posh.....Foxhills or Frilford.......

help...any ideas anyones whos played these?

I'd prefer a difficult course because I think it favours the lower handicappers.........suggestions please...
		
Click to expand...

I went for the Buckinghamshire GC because it has been used for the Amatuer for the last 2 years and seems to be a very good test of golf and like you said, a difficult course should favour the lower handicappers!

I have no experience of any of the courses available, but I have heard good things about Foxhills!

Might be a good idea to go on each GC's website and see which one looks the nicest  lol.


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2012)

rickg said:



			Sod it!! Buckinghamshire doesnt show up..it must be full already...do I choose Old Thorns which I've played before, Caversham Heath because its in Berks and therefore must be posh.....Foxhills or Frilford.......

help...any ideas anyones whos played these?

I'd prefer a difficult course because I think it favours the lower handicappers.........suggestions please...
		
Click to expand...

Caversham Heath is not posh, its near Reading !


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2012)

Have the Irish and Scottish courses wised up to it being a big money making exercise for William Hunt, and not prepared to pay for their courses to be featured ?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 31, 2012)

Frilford is supposed to be good, personally never played it, but my dads friends used to be members there... It has a pretty good reputation IMHO. Fox hills has more than one course doesn't it? Caver sham Heath is ok... Not he best course in the area, but good all the same. 

On rea ding all the "hoo ha" it does seem a pretty big shower of shit, I watched the tt last year on sky and thought it looked great! At least I know not to enter it next year!

Good luck all, hope the scots and the Irish lads get their deposits back, its not really acceptable to take your deposit then expect you to travel stupid distances.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2012)

Even the NHS server to try and get it i can't log on and find out anywhere if I can register now as a reserve or whether I have to wait and take pot like once everyone else has picked their venue. I fancy Caversham Heath. Not a "name" but a course I have always played very well on and which has plenty of positive vibes


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm really confused now!

Trilby Tour FB Account has listed the Dates/Venues.

They state the Buckingshire Event is on Tuesday 24th July 2012.

The Email Confirmation I got states "Thursday 24th July" as well as "26th July 2012".

The Trilby Tour website when I selected the Event stated Thursday 26th July 2012!

CONFUSED.COM

AN IRISH UPDATE:

Marc O'Leary from the Trilby Tour posted the following information about the reason behind there being No Irish Event this year:

"I visted numerous Irish Venues trying to secure an event in Ireland for 2012. Due to the economic situation I was unable to find a suitable venue. I must have spoken to around 25-30 venues who were in various stages of receivership."


----------



## rickg (Jan 31, 2012)

went to enter Foxhills and that one was gone as well...ffs.......entered Frilford Heath in the end...heard good things and also playing there in March so will be able to play it beforehand....


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like the Irish have missed out because every course in Ireland is in receivership apparently. The Scottish have missed out because they were too tight (smart) to join. The clothes to choose from have now been confirmed as last years designs. I have sent an E Mail requesting my money back, but am not confident.. Looks like William Hunt is now cashing in...


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jan 31, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Looks like the Irish have missed out because every course in Ireland is in receivership apparently. The Scottish have missed out because they were too tight (smart) to join. The clothes to choose from have now been confirmed as last years designs. I have sent an E Mail requesting my money back, but am not confident.. Looks like William Hunt is now cashing in...
		
Click to expand...

Might be worth pointing them in the direction of this thread to see how much bad PR they are generating. Mind you their own Facebook page seems to be doing that by all accounts.

Goodl luck with your refund request... hope they do the decent thing.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 31, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Might be worth pointing them in the direction of this thread to see how much bad PR they are generating. Mind you their own Facebook page seems to be doing that by all accounts.

Goodl luck with your refund request... hope they do the decent thing.
		
Click to expand...

Just had an E mail saying that all Irish and Scottish entrants will have their deposits returned. Now all they have to do is the same thing for those of us in the North West who werent catered for either...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2012)

Feel really sorry for all you Guys - this is supposed to be a "Professional" outfit organising a "Professional-like" series of events.

The words "piss up" and " brewery" spring to mind.

Very poor show.


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Feel really sorry for all you Guys - this is supposed to be a "Professional" outfit organising a "Professional-like" series of events.

The words "piss up" and " brewery" spring to mind.

Very poor show.
		
Click to expand...


They need to get a proper professional organizer for this event like Smiffy.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 31, 2012)

richart said:



			They need to get a proper professional organizer for this event like Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

These guys make Smiffy look like the people who organised the opening of the Beijing Olympics....


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 31, 2012)

OMG what a fiasco,  my web server at home could handle more requests than WH.com!

After about 20 mins I managed to get in and book Caversham Heath. TBH from the list its the most local to me and I've played it a few times so it had to be this more than any other. I knew about Foxhills before it was posted, a great choice for someone but it will be very unforgiving for errant tee shots. Just the sort of shot I make when the pressure builds.

I echo comments made about Scotland and Ireland. In future they really ought to make the position clear regarding venue location. 

I will wait a while to order clothes to see what else can be added to the catalogue. Not that risky because if all else fails I'll wear what I did last year.

If this thread is anything to go by then many reserves will stand a chance to get in. It's unfortunate for those who have to turn the opportunity down due to venue distance.


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 31, 2012)

Why not let those in Ireland and Scotland know in advance. Would have helped soften the blow. Instead people had to log in and get the shock of not seeing their region on the list


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 31, 2012)

slicer79 said:



			Why not let those in Ireland and Scotland know in advance. Would have helped soften the blow. Instead people had to log in and get the shock of not seeing their region on the list
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree with you more, thats what I meant about them making the position clear in future, from the get go.

Its unacceptable and it has to be the last time that they organise it this way.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 31, 2012)

Region3 said:



			?



_Unfortunately we will *not *be hosting an event in Ireland or Scotland this year, if there is a course based in the UK you wish to enter please log in and choose the venue if not please send us an email for further information through our contact form.We apologise for any inconvenience caused.


Kind Regards
Trilby Tour_

Click to expand...

Some shower ..


----------



## Swinger (Jan 31, 2012)

rickg said:



			went to enter Foxhills and that one was gone as well...ffs.......entered Frilford Heath in the end...heard good things and also playing there in March so will be able to play it beforehand....
		
Click to expand...

You won't be sorry. Cracking track.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 31, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Some shower ..
		
Click to expand...

At least you'll get your money back though. Mine would appear to be lost now. At least someone else will get a chance to be right royally ripped off...


----------



## lofty1019 (Jan 31, 2012)

Think i might have to do the reserve list plus!! Looks a great event!


----------



## kieran59 (Jan 31, 2012)

Played last 2 years, great time and found the TT people excellent company throughout the day & night, but what a shambles this year. No venue for us in Ireland, none in Scotland either, I would have travelled to Scotland to play but will be taking my deposit back and use the Â£250 for a trip, with my wife,  to a quality course & hotel in Ireland, and I'll have change after a 2 night trip.

PR disaster for TT.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 31, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			At least you'll get your money back though. Mine would appear to be lost now. At least someone else will get a chance to be right royally ripped off...
		
Click to expand...

I waited mate... I wouldnt send on the dosh because despite the emails i sent they would not confirm an irish venue , kept saying watch the official page .. but i seriously thought they would have had one & id get in on reserve list .. seemingly it went well over here last year


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 31, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			I waited mate... I wouldnt send on the dosh because despite the emails i sent they would not confirm an irish venue , kept saying watch the official page .. but i seriously thought they would have had one & id get in on reserve list .. seemingly it went well over here last year
		
Click to expand...

Well thats good news. Just think of the shiny you'll be able to buy with the money youve saved..Im in the middle of using the Â£200 to book a weekend away with the Missus. Somewhere nice, like Formby golf club, or the Belfry. Somewhere'll she'll really enjoy..


----------



## Tab373 (Jan 31, 2012)

I am in at the buckingshire 3 years in a row for me. I live in Taunton Somerset so abit of a trek but I don't care. Haven't ordered clothes yet.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 31, 2012)

I was torn between Bucks and Foxhills, purely because last year's scores at Foxhills weren't great and I'd back myself to be low 30's even on a difficult course. Went for Bucks in the end though after looking at the layout and holes.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2012)

For all you guys who want to take part and play at a scottish venue, ill sort something out.

If you all pay me Â£250 i'll pop to Primark and get some polo shirts and troos and get the local bakers and butchers to lend me some hats.

it will then be shown on OHBC live.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 31, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			For all you guys who want to take part and play at a scottish venue, ill sort something out.

If you all pay me Â£250 i'll pop to Primark and get some polo shirts and troos and get the local bakers and butchers to lend me some hats.

it will then be shown on OHBC live.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, count me in... What could possibly go wrong.... Please make it as far North as possible, just to make sure that I have at least 12 hours travel....


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Oooh, count me in... What could possibly go wrong.... Please make it as far North as possible, just to make sure that I have at least 12 hours travel....
		
Click to expand...

Durness it is then, still mainland UK as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2012)

Decided to wait and see what happens as I'm on the waiting list. If I get an invite to join in great, if not I'll think about it for next year. Caversham is my ideal course and I can't see that getting overly booked up while the prestigious ones still have places


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 31, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Durness it is then, still mainland UK as well.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect.. Please accept my non refundable deposit before telling me the date. I wouldn't want to inconvenience you by asking for all the information prior to paying...


----------



## spongebob (Jan 31, 2012)

KP Club is my only choice really - on holiday for the N.East day .
Forget it ...can play 3 full days at Ganton for what this things costing . 

Can't believe that they're giving last years clothes away ....disgusting ( Â£500 worth of gear , my arse !)


----------



## chris661 (Jan 31, 2012)

What a load of dung. Pay a non refundable deposit in the hope that there is a qualifier in your country then get over stock clothes from last year. 

Mr William Hunt you can piss right off.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been looking at the clobber, and whilst some of the tops are last years style, hey, it's the Trilby Tour style! Virtually all the trousers are new styles. 

The prices are half price because they want people to buy them, it's the same as what they did last year, but they waited a couple of weeks to drop the prices. 

It's not the TT's fault courses won't pay the money to host the event. I know KP do a pre event for the corporates which brings in the money and maybe other courses aren't as forward thinking? 

Yeah, the cock up with the website today wasn't great (it was a joke, and I don't even have to enter!) but the lad in our office was on and sorted within an hour. 

I'm not defending them for everything, but hopefully it gives a bit of balance. 

Good luck to those that play, you WILL love the experience, even if your swing goes on the day!!


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 31, 2012)

chris661 said:



			What a load of dung. Pay a non refundable deposit in the hope that there is a qualifier in your country then get over stock clothes from last year. 

Mr William Hunt you can piss right off.
		
Click to expand...

Why can't he have one in Scotland the home of golf,some off the courses i saw last year were just glorified fields,. Oh he did have one in Scotland Murrayshall what a dump that is. His clothes used to be decent but now at Patrick said Primark could do better and at Â£250 get it right up ya ye knob


----------



## DCB (Jan 31, 2012)

I just can't believe people are willing to fork out that amount of money for this.


Unbelievable


----------



## shaper (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi all, 

Newbie here and former Trilby Tour player. Its extremely unfortunate that there is no event in either Ireland or Scotland this year. Im sure alot of the guys are p****d off.

For an alternative for all the golfers in Ireland, Scotland, Wales and England who wont be playing this year , check out www.socialnetworkgolf.com . They are organising 3 day events in each country with courses like The Belfry, Celtic Manor, The K Club all Ryder Cup courses and excellent Scottish events.

They are doing deals for non golfers aswell, " IF " you wanted to bring the missus along for a few days away,


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Its unacceptable and it has to be the last time that they organise it this way.
		
Click to expand...

But unfortunately, it won't be. 
As I said in my original post, I had a good day at Bearwood Lakes when I entered a couple of years ago, but the organisational skills left a lot (a lot) to be desired even then. 
The venues and dates were announced much later than they originally promised.....by as much as 3 or 4 months. When it was dragging on and on, I was a bit concerned that dates would interfere with holiday plans that I had made and voiced my concerns in an email to them. Would I get my deposit back if I couldn't make the dates they finally came up with? Would I hell....no chance. Tough titty was what I was basically told. 
I'm surprised the lads who entered from Scotland and Ireland are getting theirs back if I'm honest. 
And the choice of courses??? When I entered you had The Oxfordshire, The London Club, Bearwood Lakes etc. courses where even if you didn't play well you thought "at least I've had a decent day out". 
This year??? OK Foxhills is a half decent course, but Old Thorns???? Â£250.00 to go and play at that Goat Track???? Seriously, I would baulk at Â£25.00 for that tip. 
Still. At least you get to see Mr Wonderful himself, the "legend in his own lunchtime" Mr William Hunt. Strutting around like some little Hitler barking orders to his minions. He really is an officious, jumped up prat.


----------



## Scazza (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like the clothing isn't all 2011 clothing, as a few players from 2011 have confirmed that a lot of items were not available to them. Also TT have come forward saying that there is a lot of new items for 2012 available on the store, all is reduced by 50% for anyone who is registered on the site (not sure about that though).

So I have completed everything I have needed to do, I have my space at the Buckinghamshire confirmed (2nd choice was Foxhills, if that failed I wouldn't of been a happy bunny) and ordered my outfit.

After yesterdays website fiasco and disappointment, part of the excitement had returned. Tuesday 24th July is a long way away but I am sure it'll come round quick enough. 

I know a lot of people have opinions of the Tour, most are outradged at the organisation (which is understandable) and a few are in disbelief at the price of the events. I see this as an experience and for the Â£250 I feel I'll get my value for money. Some have said in previous years the quality of the clothing has been poor, a lot of the 2011 players have commented how the quality of the clothing improved. My outfit I ordered was Â£122.50, a Midweek round at the Buckinghamshire is Â£90, I'll also get a Callaway Bag, a Belt, a Trilby Hat as well as the Caddie Boiler Suit & Caddie Hat. Also, maybe a bit of TV and an extra round at the Amatuer Final. 

I do feel for the Irish and Scottish players who paid their deposits and found out that there was no Irish or Scottish Regional Leg. For one I feel that is an issue the TT need to address when arranging next years TT, taking a Â£50 no refundable deposit and then announcing the venues is not the way to do it. I would of been gutted if the only course within 150 mile was Trevose! Luckily I don't mind travelling a couple hours so FoxHills & The Buckinghamshire just snuck in. 

Hopefully things get sorted and although the 2012 TT hasn't gotten off to the best of starts, I'm hoping come the end of the 24th July I can say it was all worth it.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 1, 2012)

Trevose for me. Was hoping for an away trip to ireland or Scotland this year but not to be. 

Played at The Oxfordshire last year and the organisation was spot on. 

150 or so players were booked in, given the rest of their clothing and accesories, fed a breakfast, started on time and marshalled round the course. Then once scores were recorded a good meal was available immediately. A friend of mine, who came joint first, had a handicap issue which was resolved very quickly between the TT team and the lad's home club.

Can't argue with any of that sort of organisation. As for the clothes - last year's trousers were decent, the t-shirt wouldn't be a choice of mine but it fitted in with the style and image of the whole event. Who cares if you look like a doughnut in a Trilby?? That is part of the fun and banter too. 


RickG - Frilford is tidy. They play the Europro Q school there ot the red? course i think. Tight in places but well scoreable if your game's in order.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

Robobum said:



			Played at The Oxfordshire last year and the organisation was spot on.  150 or so players were booked in, given the rest of their clothing and accessories, fed a breakfast, started on time and marshalled round the course. Then once scores were recorded a good meal was available immediately. A friend of mine, who came joint first, had a handicap issue which was resolved very quickly between the TT team and the lad's home club. Can't argue with any of that sort of organisation.
		
Click to expand...

  Rob  please don't think I was knocking the organisation "on the day". Both of my previous posts mention the fact that I had a good time at Bearwood Lakes. It was the organisation (or lack of it) leading up to the event that got me annoyed. Lots of broken promises and deadlines came and went with very little information. I also can't help noticing that the quality of the courses on offer are considerably below what was on offer just two years ago but the entry fee hasn't gone down to match.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 1, 2012)

No worries mate, I think we had a PM conversation that 1st year when the dates were delayed ridiculously?? I managed to get my deposit refunded because of it.

I do think he is milking the popularity of the thing. It's a bit like the Arsenal season ticket holders.......who gives a fud if you complain cos there is a waiting list as long as my arm to take your place.....now  jog on!!! 

Perhaps the issues everyone has with this year may make him buck up next time round??!!

Either way, it fits in for me nicely. Couple of nights away with the bread knife and no need for making an excuse to sneak off and have a knock!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 1, 2012)

Despite the PR disaster I think just 3 venues (Trevose, Rockcliffe and Sprowston) are available now, it appears fully subscribed on the other 5.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 1, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Despite the PR disaster I think just 3 venues (Trevose, Rockcliffe and Sprowston) are available now, it appears fully subscribed on the other 5.
		
Click to expand...

Its no surprise that its the 3 furthest away from London (except the KP club which appears to have soaked up everyone from the North West). It certainly explains the Southern bias in the venues.

 I've lost interest now TBH. I've spent the money on a new Oscar Jacobson jacket and a weekends golf at Formby hall, whilst the Missus is pampered in the Spa...(Oh, and a new 910H whilst I was at the shop, it would have been rude not to.)


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 1, 2012)

Fair play , its a real stupid move to alienate players (and viewers) by not having venues spread out a bit more. A real simple solution for next year. Announce the venues first then take the deposits!!!!

Anyone else on here confirmed at Caversham Heath?


----------



## Dodger (Feb 1, 2012)

It still amazes me folk want to shell out that sum of cash for this pish.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Fair play , its a real stupid move to alienate players (and viewers) by not having venues spread out a bit more. A real simple solution for next year. Announce the venues first then take the deposits!!!!

Anyone else on here confirmed at Caversham Heath?
		
Click to expand...

I'm on the reserve list and not sure how it works. Has anyone been a reserve last yer? Do they tell you when you cna enter and which ones have spaces left? Might be up for caddying at Caversham if anyone is interested and I don't get in by right


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			It still amazes me folk want to shell out that sum of cash for this pish.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, just don't get it.

 My new Competition The "Wullie Fudd Bunnet tour" is sure to be a success.

get your name down and send me Â£250


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2012)

Me three. Think we should set up our own Tour. Now who knows someone at Sky that can get us loads of free advertising, and some Clubs desperate to pay for us to play there ? We could make it the plus four Tour (nice ring to it) and then we could get loads of cheap old gear for everyone to wear in front of the TV.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			It still amazes me folk want to shell out that sum of cash for this pish.
		
Click to expand...

With clubs like The Oxfordshire, The London Club and Bearwood Lakes as venues Dodger, it could (just about) be justified. But like I say........Old Thorns???? Crapola.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2012)

richart said:



			Me three. Think we should set up our own Tour. Now who knows someone at Sky that can get us loads of free advertising, and some Clubs desperate to pay for us to play there ? We could make it the plus four Tour (nice ring to it) and then we could get loads of cheap old gear for everyone to wear in front of the TV.

Click to expand...

Already sorted;

I give you the "Wullie Fudd Bunnet tour"

Clothing Sponsor, Primark.

Bag Sponsor Dunlop 

TV broadcaster, The Outer Hebrides Broadcasting Corporation.

Venues TBC 


Cost Â£250


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Already sorted;

I give you the "Wullie Fudd Bunnet tour"

Clothing Sponsor, Primark.

Bag Sponsor Dunlop 

TV broadcaster, The Outer Hebrides Broadcasting Corporation.

Venues TBC 


Cost Â£250



Click to expand...

Now that is good value. I will send you a cheque for Â£50 to reserve my place, and look forward to confirmation of a top course at a later date. Don't worry if it is not within 300 miles as I like travel.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

richart said:



			Don't worry if it is not within 300 miles as I like travel.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You've been told to feck off so many times, I don't doubt it


----------



## Dodger (Feb 1, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Already sorted;

I give you the "Wullie Fudd Bunnet tour"

Clothing Sponsor, Primark.

Bag Sponsor Dunlop 

TV broadcaster, The Outer Hebrides Broadcasting Corporation.

Venues TBC 


Cost Â£250



Click to expand...

I'll give you the Hirsel as the venue at Â£40 a man green fee including bait,Â£20 a man to the OHBC,Â£20 for the bags and Â£10 for the clothes and we can drop the fee to Â£150 a man and still make a good cut out of it each.....80/20 to me did you say??!!:whoo:


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			You've been told to feck off so many times, I don't doubt it


Click to expand...


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 1, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm on the reserve list and not sure how it works. Has anyone been a reserve last yer? Do they tell you when you cna enter and which ones have spaces left? Might be up for caddying at Caversham if anyone is interested and I don't get in by right
		
Click to expand...

I was a reserve last year. places were full early on but either they released additional venues or someone dropped out because I was contacted. They either called me or mailed me and I went to the website and paid up the balance and played at Foxhills.

Theres every chance the same will happen to you Martin. If you dont get in though and you're still up for caddying at Caversham then it would be great if you could caddy for me. If you dont get in yourself or get a better offer that is!!
 ...

 Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.


----------



## danbaylis (Feb 3, 2012)

Just had an email from Trilby Tour saying from the 14th Feb I might be able to book a place if one becomes free. I wish I had got on the list sooner.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 3, 2012)

My place will definately be coming free.  Credit where credit is due though. I have just had an E mail informing me that they are going to refund my deposit due to all the problems experienced. I wasn't really expecting that so I will compliment them on their actions in this case...And then I will go and spend it on something pointless..


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 3, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I will go and spend it on something pointless..
		
Click to expand...

A round of golf at Royal Ascot?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			A round of golf at Royal Ascot?


Click to expand...

Cue Homer......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			A round of golf at Royal Ascot?


Click to expand...

Never pointless when you take money off Smiffy. What's your score so far. Played 3 - lost 2 H1 Smiffy. Time we dropped partners and went at it head to head mano v mano


----------



## JCW (Feb 3, 2012)

Waste of time playing in this , too many bandits playing of handicaps that are 4or 5 to high , play for the experience b all means and if you win great , i know a guy in it last year off a 10 handicap , 5 or 6 would be more to the mark


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Never pointless when you take money off Smiffy. What's your score so far. Played 3 - lost 2 H1 Smiffy. Time we dropped partners and went at it head to head mano v mano
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for that Homer. I'll even let you choose the venue. It would be interesting to see the result and compare the "lessons, practice and warm up" approach to the "never set foot on a range, turn up in the car, rush to the tee and get on with it" one. 
And as for my "score?".....don't forget you were playing with Hywel. Not being funny mate, he did the _*real *_damage.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I'd be up for that Homer. I'll even let you choose the venue. It would be interesting to see the result and compare the "lessons, practice and warm up" approach to the "never set foot on a range, turn up in the car, rush to the tee and get on with it" one. 
And as for my "score?".....don't forget you were playing with Hywel. Not being funny mate, he did the _*real *_damage. 

Click to expand...

Wow, this is like Rocky. :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Wow, this is like Rocky. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Clash of the Titans Geezer.
Get it right


----------



## richart (Feb 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Clash of the Tits Geezer.
Get it right


Click to expand...

Corrected for you mate.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Clash of the Titans Geezer.
Get it right


Click to expand...

Stuff the Trilby Tour, Homer vs Smiffy singles matchplay would be worth the Sky Subs alone. Especially if they were dressed up in some ridiculous outfit. 

It may have to be broadcast after the watershed, as it wouldn't be suitable for a family audience.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2012)

richart said:



			Corrected for you mate.
		
Click to expand...

You are such a knob Geezer.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 4, 2012)

JCW said:



			Waste of time playing in this , too many bandits playing of handicaps that are 4or 5 to high , play for the experience b all means and if you win great , i know a guy in it last year off a 10 handicap , 5 or 6 would be more to the mark
		
Click to expand...

TT do rigorous checks on your handicap as much as any other comp organiser could do anyway.
I cant see that organiser can completely guard against banditry but the TT do their best and the 3/4 format helps.

In my 4 ball at Foxhills a "1"  handicapper won the group and qualified of 36 pts so no 44 pts playing of 18 from anybody on the day. He went on to win the playoff that day, infact the 4 finalists that day were all 4 and below.

I dont doubt what you say but tbh , if a 10 plays to 5 or 6 is that a bandit or someone who is just having a good round?  

Dont we all have a -5 round in us once in a while?


----------



## richart (Feb 4, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Dont we all have a -5 round in us once in a while?
		
Click to expand...

Not since we went decimal.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Dont we all have a -5 round in us once in a while?
		
Click to expand...

Some dodgy git had 2 x 41 pointers on the trot around Cooden last year. 


(So yes. Anything is possible)


----------



## richart (Feb 4, 2012)

You were like the cat that got the cream that day Rob. Shame about the fur balls:mmm:








Shame a


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Time we dropped partners and went at it head to head mano v mano
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			Stuff the Trilby Tour, Homer vs Smiffy singles matchplay would be worth the Sky Subs alone.
		
Click to expand...

I am still waiting for Homer to suggest a venue and date.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 7, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I am still waiting for Homer to suggest a venue and date.


Click to expand...

He's been really busy running round Berkshire trying to find a Vokey wedge in the right spec.  his made up friend is very demanding. 

Are you gonna play under the mantle of 'protector of truth and justice' ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I am still waiting for Homer to suggest a venue and date.


Click to expand...

Not an option at the moment with snow on the ground and freeze your nuts off weather. I know Smiffy doesn't like the cold at his age so we're get Woburn out the way, let the weather warm up and get it on from there


----------



## rickg (Feb 7, 2012)

Chose my clothing....thought I'd give the "brave pink" a miss this year...especially as William said he could see my boxers through the material just as I was about to hit my tee shot in front of 2 million Sky viewers!! ne:


........gone for something less garish....and when I say less, I know my less is some peoples more  ...........

Here's an artists impression....... :mmm:


----------



## Scazza (Feb 7, 2012)

rickg said:



			Chose my clothing....thought I'd give the "brave pink" a miss this year...especially as William said he could see my boxers through the material just as I was about to hit my tee shot in front of 2 million Sky viewers!! ne:


........gone for something less garish....and when I say less, I know my less is some peoples more  ...........

Here's an artists impression....... :mmm:

View attachment 729

Click to expand...

Nice touch Rick!

I went for a Navy Polo and the Navy Tartan Trouser


----------



## Region3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Boring grey troos but a pink shirt


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2012)

rickg said:



			Chose my clothing....thought I'd give the "brave pink" a miss this year...especially as William said he could see my boxers through the material just as I was about to hit my tee shot in front of 2 million Sky viewers!! ne:


........gone for something less garish....and when I say less, I know my less is some peoples more  ...........

Here's an artists impression....... :mmm:

View attachment 729

Click to expand...


I take it 'matching' and 'co-ordinated' are not words you understand Rick ? Do like the white shoes though.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 12, 2012)

rickg said:



			Chose my clothing....thought I'd give the "brave pink" a miss this year...especially as William said he could see my boxers through the material just as I was about to hit my tee shot in front of 2 million Sky viewers!! ne:


........gone for something less garish....and when I say less, I know my less is some peoples more  ...........

Here's an artists impression....... :mmm:

View attachment 729

Click to expand...



I went for the same top but with plain-ish Navy trousers. Very safe but I hope to use them again somehere else without being laughed at


----------



## danbaylis (Feb 14, 2012)

Woohoo I'm in! Old Thorns was full so I'm playing Trevose! Blumming long drive from Poole though!


----------



## Scazza (Feb 14, 2012)

The TT Team have just announced that this years Amatuer Final is being held at *Stoke Park*


----------



## rickg (Feb 14, 2012)

Only surprised it hasnt been held there before with it's association to James Bond.....bet Willies been trying to get it here for ages.....


----------



## rickg (Feb 14, 2012)

rickg said:



			Only surprised it hasnt been held there before with it's association to James Bond.....bet Willies been trying to get it here for ages.....
		
Click to expand...

Before someone mentions my oversight, they played the inaugural WH pro event there in 2007, so it looks like the TT is coming home!


----------



## danbaylis (Feb 15, 2012)

I picked my threads last night:

http://www.williamhunt.co.uk/shop_o...vmj_ritz2/1260-johnson-navy-top.html?sef=hcfp

http://www.williamhunt.co.uk/shop_o..._ritz/1632-orsola-navy-trousers.html?sef=hcfp

Seriously looking forward to it! Counting down the days, need to sort out a hotel now as leaving at 3am does not appeal!


----------



## Scazza (Feb 15, 2012)

Well all I can do now is wait for the big day!

Paid up, threads ordered, hotel booked and today I booked my practice round at the bucks.

Managed to get my Practice Round for Monday 23rd July, which is the day before the event! Didnt think I'd be able to do it, but thought I'd ask and they were like 'of course you can!' so saves having to make two trips now and it will give me the best possible outlook of how the course will be playing on the day of the event!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 15, 2012)

rickg said:



			........gone for something less garish....and when I say less, I know my less is some peoples more  ...........

Here's an artists impression....... :mmm:

View attachment 729

Click to expand...

 Is hertfordshire in Scotland... ??


----------



## Region3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Scazza said:



			Well all I can do now is wait for the big day!

Paid up, threads ordered, hotel booked and today I booked my practice round at the bucks.

Managed to get my Practice Round for Monday 23rd July, which is the day before the event! Didnt think I'd be able to do it, but thought I'd ask and they were like 'of course you can!' so saves having to make two trips now and it will give me the best possible outlook of how the course will be playing on the day of the event!
		
Click to expand...

I rang up to ask about a practice round and they said I couldn't book it until the tee times were sent out and I was definitely on it.

:angry:


----------



## rickg (Feb 15, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Is hertfordshire in Scotland... ??

Click to expand...

.....no...we have more taste......


----------



## Scazza (Feb 15, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I rang up to ask about a practice round and they said I couldn't book it until the tee times were sent out and I was definitely on it.

:angry:
		
Click to expand...

I phoned them up a couple days after getting my confirmation and was fed exactly the same story mate! Was told to phone back nearer the time or when the tee times were issued.

But today, I went on the WHTT website and rang the number on ther Bucks page, got through to Reception and I said that I was looking at booking a practice round for the TT. The lady asked me what date I wanted to play, I said ideally the day before and she said that she was fully booked for that day, but she would put me through to the Pro Shop as they may be able to get me out on the course that day. So I went through to the Pro Shop and asked the bloke who's first response was "Your ringing up a bit early aren't you?!" so I explained that I was about a 3 hour drive away and wanted to save fuel so was looking at playing the day before, he said I'll have a look, next thing I know he is asking me how many are playing, if it's just me and my caddie and he issues me with a time! He said they haven't been given the price yet, but last year it was Â£45 and he took my mobile number down and said he would ring me with the prices once they had been confirmed!

Happy as Larry! So roll on the 23rd of July! The adventure begins!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 16, 2012)

Scazza said:



			I phoned them up a couple days after getting my confirmation and was fed exactly the same story mate! Was told to phone back nearer the time or when the tee times were issued.

But today, I went on the WHTT website and rang the number on ther Bucks page, got through to Reception and I said that I was looking at booking a practice round for the TT. The lady asked me what date I wanted to play, I said ideally the day before and she said that she was fully booked for that day, but she would put me through to the Pro Shop as they may be able to get me out on the course that day. So I went through to the Pro Shop and asked the bloke who's first response was "Your ringing up a bit early aren't you?!" so I explained that I was about a 3 hour drive away and wanted to save fuel so was looking at playing the day before, he said I'll have a look, next thing I know he is asking me how many are playing, if it's just me and my caddie and he issues me with a time! He said they haven't been given the price yet, but last year it was Â£45 and he took my mobile number down and said he would ring me with the prices once they had been confirmed!

Happy as Larry! So roll on the 23rd of July! The adventure begins! 

Click to expand...

Is there any advantage booking the practice round through TT? Is it discounted or does it mean that you can play as a member when you may not otherwise be allowed on?


----------



## Scazza (Feb 16, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Is there any advantage booking the practice round through TT? Is it discounted or does it mean that you can play as a member when you may not otherwise be allowed on?
		
Click to expand...

You can only book a PR for a couple of the venues through TT. I had to book mine at The Buckinghamshire direct with them as that's what the instructions said on the TT website. I believe that the courses that have the option to do it through the TT site is at the discounted price.


----------



## danbaylis (Feb 17, 2012)

I've booked my PR directly, they knocked Â£13 off the green fee.


----------



## Scazza (Feb 17, 2012)

danbaylis said:



			I've booked my PR directly, they knocked Â£13 off the green fee.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you playing Dan?!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 21, 2012)

golf empire have pre qualifers listed now


----------



## danbaylis (Feb 21, 2012)

Scazza said:



			Where are you playing Dan?!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate - Trevose


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2012)

Was on the original reserve list and when it was opened up on the 14th only two venues had any spots anyway. Now they've mailed me to say I can pay Â£50-55 to play a pre-qualifier. Only one winner per venue to go through to the regional event. No thank you. Is it me or is Mr Hunt milking this cash cow dry


----------



## rickg (Feb 21, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is it me or is Mr Hunt milking this cash cow dry
		
Click to expand...

don't see it this way Homer........The pre qualifiers are organised by the clubs and not by the Trilby Tour. Just look at it as playing a round of competition golf for Â£50 and if you win it you get the bonus of getting into the Trilby Tour for Â£50 instead of Â£250.

Personally, I think they have done a great job of promoting amateur golf on Sky Sports. How else would the likes of us mere mortals get an opportunity to see ourselves and other club golfers on tv......

Nobody is forcing anybody to enter these, yet they are completely oversubscribed every year, so he's doing something right.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 22, 2012)

I cant decide whether I love or hate the new 2012 bag.


----------



## Scazza (Feb 28, 2012)

Had an email yesterday from WHTT annoucing a New Venue.

The Nottinghamshire Golf & Country Club has been added and is taking place on Tuesday 10th July.

They are offering people on the TT already the chance to change venue, then I guess it will go out to all the people on the Reserve List. 

So it looks like the next 100 people on the Reserve List should get the oppertunity to join the TT 2012.


----------



## Scazza (Apr 1, 2012)

I took delivery of my Clothing on Friday.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 14, 2012)

Posey white trousers for me, I'll look like a complete knob if i don't play well


----------



## Hendo007 (Apr 14, 2012)

208 posts on 21 pages all read..... Its a hard day in the office today


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Apr 14, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			208 posts on 21 pages all read..... Its a hard day in the office today 

Click to expand...

Ha ha, it definitely raises emotions this one!! 

I love it, and I think there may be some twists possibly NEXT year......!


----------



## chris661 (Apr 14, 2012)

Jaymosafehands said:



			Ha ha, it definitely raises emotions this one!! 

I love it, and I think there may be some twists possibly NEXT year......!
		
Click to expand...

Like what? Not getting shafted with a non returnable deposit?


----------



## Robobum (May 5, 2012)

TT 2012 is off and running after Thursday's event @ Trevose. 

A surprisingly fine day, warm and with hardly any breeze. Pins were as tough as they get @ Trevose with a mix of medal and a few of the new tees that were put in for The Brabazon. Despite the stick the TT gets, they certainly put on a good day and this was no exception.

Anyhow, thought I'd wasted time and effort to get there after putting the ball in my pocket without scoring on the first - a skied slice, a semi top, a toey hack, semi duffed chip all topped off with a lagged putt from 12feet!! FFS 

Had the ball on a string from then on round the front nine, 7 pars followed to get me back in the thick of things. A sloppy bogey up the par 5 9th with only 190yds to the green for my second saw me turn in 3over par for 16 points.
Played the first 3 holes on the back nine as well as I've ever played them, had birdie putts from 15feet and in on all of them and managed to box the one on the 11th. with my shots on 10 & 12, that bagged me 9 points for that stretch - game on!
Three birdie chances to follow, short par 5 and two short par 4s!!!.........6, 5, 4 - four to get down from pin high on the par 5 followed by a 3 whack from 15feet!! 
Another 3 whack bogey on 16 and finding the fairway sand from 17th tee meant another 2 shots dropped  - hit six iron to 8feet and boxed that for a closing birdie to get me to 34 points.
Surprisingly, this put me in 4th spot with over half the field already in. Spent next 2 hours slowly sliding down the board to ninth spot with one group left on the course - top ten to qualify. The prolonged wait proved fruitless as two players climbed above my score to see me dip out on the final by one stroke 

Great day with a bad ending which was only down to my sloppy sloppy play. Trevose looked great from tee to green but the surfaces were very poor. They have gone through a grass exchange programme on the greens after losing them a few years ago, it's not paid dividends yet!! Fast and bobbly is not a great combo!

The blow was softened by a fantastic evening at Rick Stein's fish restaurant in Padstow!!


----------



## Crow (May 5, 2012)

Great write up, and so unlucky to miss out due to two good scores in last group, bet they were marking each others cards  .


----------



## rickg (May 5, 2012)

Unlucky mate...........

Got my tee time for 07:30 at Frilford Heath on May 16th.....practice round on the 15th.......trusty dependable Murph on the bag.......what could possibly go wrong.................:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 5, 2012)

Robo

what did you do about your handicap certificate, is a standard club issued one acceptable or do they insist on using the TT template one??


----------



## Robobum (May 5, 2012)

I took both mate. From the pile that I saw, they were all on the the TT template.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 5, 2012)

Robobum said:



			I took both mate. From the pile that I saw, they were all on the the TT template.
		
Click to expand...

OK cheers, I'll pop over to the club and get one printed out. Seems a bit of overkill but hey ho.


----------



## Tab373 (May 5, 2012)

Bad luck for missing out on the top 10. I'm playing at the Bucks in July can't wait I will also take both handicap cert just to make sure.


----------



## Region3 (May 6, 2012)

Unlucky Robo, sounds like a case of so near yet so far.

Was it nerves on the first or not warming up?


----------



## Robobum (May 7, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Unlucky Robo, sounds like a case of so near yet so far.

Was it nerves on the first or not warming up?
		
Click to expand...

Dunno mate to be honest. I'm not really a "warmer upper" generally any way. Bit of nerves on the drive but the real bad shot was the 2nd, perfect lie in the semi and hit a half top which ended up in a horrendous lie on a downslope.

The bogeys on 13, 14 & 16 annoyed me the most - pin high in 2 on 13 and took 4 to get down, 3 whack from 15feet on 14 and another 3 whack from 45 feet on 16.....Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Junior (May 7, 2012)

Hard luck Robo !!!  Main question is ......will you end up in the rogues gallery ???


----------



## Robobum (May 7, 2012)

Junior said:



			Hard luck Robo !!!  Main question is ......will you end up in the rogues gallery ???  

Click to expand...

Haha, hope not!!! Tried to hit a high tariff flop shot on 9 which did plenty of flopping!!!! Fingers crossed they missed that one!!!


----------



## sawtooth (May 11, 2012)

Bloody well done, 34 pts is very respectable in 3/4 format under that sort of pressure. That score would have comfortably made our TT day last year, I think the cut off then was only 30pts.

Sounds like you left a few out there as well which is annoying, thanks for the write up.

I've got my TT in a few weeks.


----------



## rickg (May 15, 2012)

Heading off for a practice round at Frilford with Murph later today....due for some rain around 4 and we tee off at 3:30... 

Nice and sunny though for Wednesday for a 7:30 tee time, (register before 06:30......).......at least I'll be in a good mood as the mighty Terriers will have booked their place at Wembley against Sheff Utd the night before.........gonna be a cracking final that............:thup:


----------



## rickg (May 16, 2012)

Well that didnt go according to plan!! 

An absolute howler of a front 9 saw me with only 9 (yes nine!!) points and wondering what had happened.

Back 9 was much better with the 1st 6 holes played in level 2's before a couple of blobs brough me back to earth...a par at the last gave me 23 in total...my worst ever TT score......

Back at my club now with Murph and a member so going out in the weekly medal.....time to get back to 9 me thinks......................roll on next year....4th time lucky..


----------



## seochris (May 16, 2012)

Anybody know where I can get odds on the players. I already know who the winners will be!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 16, 2012)

Well.....that was fun. Good experience, enjoyed the day but wouldn't bother doing it again. Got a nice pair of posey white trousers for my efforts. Have to say, course was in great nick.


----------



## Region3 (May 17, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Well.....that was fun. Good experience, enjoyed the day but wouldn't bother doing it again. Got a nice pair of posey white trousers for my efforts. Have to say, course was in great nick.
		
Click to expand...

How did you do?

And did you catch up with Rick and Murph?


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2012)

Region3 said:



			How did you do?

And did you catch up with Rick and Murph?
		
Click to expand...

He would have had to be quick, we weren't there long.....


----------



## JustOne (May 17, 2012)

rickg said:



			Well that didnt go according to plan!! 

An absolute howler of a front 9 saw me with only 9 (yes nine!!) points and wondering what had happened.

Back 9 was much better with the 1st 6 holes played in level 2's before a couple of blobs brough me back to earth...a par at the last gave me 23 in total...my worst ever TT score......

Back at my club now with Murph and a member so going out in the weekly medal.....time to get back to 9 me thinks......................roll on next year....4th time lucky..
		
Click to expand...

Shout me up if you need a better caddy next year


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Shout me up if you need a better caddy next year 

Click to expand...

Don't know about a better one, but i could certainly do with  a cheaper one..........


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2012)

This amount of expertise doesn't come cheap you know.


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			This amount of expertise doesn't come cheap you know.
		
Click to expand...

I think we need to change the contract so you get 10% of the winnings......that way you would have to pay to caddy for me........:ears:


----------



## PieMan (May 17, 2012)

rickg said:



			..a par at the last gave me 23 in total...my worst ever TT score......
		
Click to expand...

Do we now have to call you 'Atlas' as you must've been holding everyone up with that score?!!  I can just imagine the conversation you were having with your caddy on the front 9 - "I just don't know what's wrong with my game"; Murph "You're just crap and the sooner you realise this is a waste of both our time the better"!! :whoo:I can imagine Westwood and Foster having similar converastions........ :rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 17, 2012)

Region3 said:



			How did you do?

And did you catch up with Rick and Murph?
		
Click to expand...

32 points for me, missed out by 1. Not too worried though as I wouldn't have been able to make the final anyway as I'm playing in the Eden Tournament at St Andrews that week. Awful front 9, went out in 13 points, caddy gave me an earbashing at the turn and set a target ol level par coming back but missed that by 1 shot.

Didn't cathch up with the other guys as being relatively new on here I don't know anyone yet.


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2012)

PieMan said:



			I can just imagine the conversation you were having with your caddy on the front 9 - "I just don't know what's wrong with my game"; Murph "You're just crap and the sooner you realise this is a waste of both our time the better"
		
Click to expand...

Remarkably accurate......damn, those SkySports microphones are sensitive............

Funniest bit was in the car park....as fast as I was transferring stuff from my bag into the Trilby Tour bag, Murph was chucking it out..........." don't need that, what have you put that in for, I'm not carrying that.............."

I now know what it must be like to have a teenage child.............:clap:


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Do we now have to call you 'Atlas' as you must've been holding everyone up with that score?!!  I can just imagine the conversation you were having with your caddy on the front 9 - "I just don't know what's wrong with my game"; Murph "You're just crap and the sooner you realise this is a waste of both our time the better"!! :whoo:I can imagine Westwood and Foster having similar converastions........ :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We did have a bit of a conversation on the 18th, when I handed Rick his 4i on the tee. I figured that if I had had to carry the flipping thing all morning, the least he could do was hit it just the once.


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2012)

drive4show said:



			32 points for me, missed out by 1.
		
Click to expand...

Very unlucky mate.......thats great shooting on the back 9....we had a similar conversation after 9 but with a slightly different outcome.......

What time were you out?...shame we didn't meet up.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 17, 2012)

rick

9:50 for me, quite a sociable time as I'm not really a morning person


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2012)

drive4show said:



			rick

9:50 for me, quite a sociable time as I'm not really a morning person   

Click to expand...

Ah...we probably wouldnt have met up then.......we were out at 07:30 and you would have still been out by the time we left around 12:30.........

Another funny moment when we were heading off to the car park was a couple of guys sauntering towards the clubhouse when a distraught and frantic woman came running out screaming (in a broad brummie accent).....Barry, Barry, get yer ar5e over here quick.......you've got a minute to get on the tee...they're gonna DQ ya........RUN.......RUN......."....

.....cue fat Barry and his even fatter caddy sprinting towards the clubhouse...........they were never going to get to the tee on time............funny as heck it was........paid Â£250 for nothing......... a bit like me!!:mmm:


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2012)

if I was DQ for being a minute or 2 late I would swing at some bugger on the tee, especially after forking out 250 sovs!!!!

there's always next year Rick


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2012)

Some  photos and a quick vid of my opening tee  shot........Murph stoppped it just  before the applause....

Please note my understated attire...........any fashion queries can be addressed to Gok Wan 

sorry about the sound quality at the start......it doesnt do that on my ipad......I've tried  loading a HD version to youtube,, but it''s taking ages to load.......





















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StrizaFDE5g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			if I was DQ for being a minute or 2 late I would swing at some bugger on the tee, especially after forking out 250 sovs!!!!

there's always next year Rick 

Click to expand...


them's the rules G1BB0.....they are perfectly clear on all the literature that is sent out in advance and when you sign up...........and they are plastered all over the venue on notice boards in the car park and on the way to the clubhouse..........I don't have any sympathy for anyone that gets DQ'd for not abiding by them.....


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2012)

rickg said:



			Some photos and a quick vid of my opening tee shot........Murph stoppped it just before the applause....

Click to expand...

It was only polite applause any way. Most guys hit a 7i as far as that drive.

Oh, I won't mention the full on 6i from 131 either. That can remain between you and me. I would never tell a soul. Discretion, all part of the service.


----------



## JustOne (May 17, 2012)

Nice to see Murph was better dressed than usual!


----------



## bladeplayer (May 17, 2012)

Cool gear Rick . love it....

Murph will you paint the back room before you leave aswell please mate


----------



## Robobum (May 17, 2012)

rickg said:



			them's the rules G1BB0.....they are perfectly clear on all the literature that is sent out in advance and when you sign up...........and they are plastered all over the venue on notice boards in the car park and on the way to the clubhouse..........I don't have any sympathy for anyone that gets DQ'd for not abiding by them.....
		
Click to expand...

You're spot on Rick but the thing that bugged me a little was the delight that he took in broadcasting the fact that he had already DQd x amount of people. 

They also state that the R&A rules of golf & etiquette will apply.....2shot penalty for upto 5mins late???


----------



## Region3 (May 17, 2012)

It's not just late for your tee time though is it.

They (he) insists you are on the tee 20 minutes before your time or it's a DQ, so that it looks like people are watching when it goes on TV.


----------



## Rooter (May 17, 2012)

Good luck to those playing caver sham Heath in  2 weeks, played there this week and it's shaping up to be in great nick! Greens were very slick already and I can imagine the pin positions only getting tougher!


----------



## heronsghyll (May 17, 2012)

I played last year at Foxhills - thought it was a great day.  So signed up this year, playing Old Thorns, Liphook next week on Thursday.  Tomorrow is my practise round - taking my caddie with me so we can both play it and get a feel for the layout.

I would recommend the event to anyone who has not played in it before.  It is truly the nearest thing we as amateur golfers will get to playing like a Pro.  The tournament is run very like a tour event, large leader boards on display constantly updated, marshalls everywhere - its really good fun.  A bit nerve racking when the Sky Sports camera man is recording you - but hey, thats the fun!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 17, 2012)

Although I really enjoyed my day yesterday and I'm glad I entered it, I can't help but think that it is just a jumped society day. 3/4 handicap, non qualifier and not necessarily the right person winning it due to the shootout format. It is also a bit over the top with having to be on the tee 2 groups before you are due to tee off and the starter announcing that 2 million people are watching you on Skysports!!

I don't get the whole scenario of trying to put the competitors under as much pressure as possible, people are there to enjoy themselves not sh1t their pants


----------



## JustOne (May 17, 2012)

drive4show said:



			and the starter announcing that 2 million people are watching you on Skysports!!
		
Click to expand...

Just shout "W*NKER!" during your downswing and you'll avoid being on the tele :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2012)

Robobum said:



			You're spot on Rick but the thing that bugged me a little was the delight that he took in broadcasting the fact that he had already DQd x amount of people.
		
Click to expand...

I played at Bearwood Lakes the year before last. I got to the 1st tee with plenty of time but one guy in the group behind us was cutting it fine getting to the tee the alloted 20 minutes before. There were about 2 minutes to go and people were calling for him but the fat controller was just strutting around repeating over and over again "just disqualify him, just disqualify him". 
It's definitely the jumped up little prats train set.


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2012)

He did remember ricks black underpants from last year though. 

Oops, there I go again. Hank Haney is nothing compared to me.


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2012)

I just don't get it !!!!

Prob why we don't have a scottish venue. 

We can see right though the jumped up little tw*t money making scam

Who's the gimp in the boiler anyway?


----------



## seochris (May 17, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I just don't get it !!!!

Prob why we don't have a scottish venue. 

We can see right though the jumped up little tw*t money making scam

Who's the gimp in the boiler anyway?
		
Click to expand...

And I thought it was because the wind up here would blow the Trilbys off....


----------



## sawtooth (May 17, 2012)

Rooter said:



			Good luck to those playing caver sham Heath in 2 weeks, played there this week and it's shaping up to be in great nick! Greens were very slick already and I can imagine the pin positions only getting tougher!
		
Click to expand...

I had a practice round there yesterday. They'll be plenty of 3 and 4 stabs on those greens thats for sure. They have to be the most undulating greens that I have ever played on and the pin positions seem unfair no matter where they are on the green. There are places you definitely do not want to end up because its nigh impossible to get up and down from certain places.

Whoever plays at Old Thorns can you confirm that a certain gentleman on the tee sheet called Matt Le Tissier is indeed the real legend or just an ordinary guy?


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Who's the gimp in the boiler anyway?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't have to wear it, I brought my own.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2012)

Off to Caversham Heath soon on a reciprical and hopefully in a club match as well. Love it there and it is a good test. The greens can get very fast and I can see plenty of 4 putts and the odd one off the green if players aren't careful. Still won't be as fast as Blackmoor


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 17, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Whoever plays at Old Thorns can you confirm that a certain gentleman on the tee sheet called Matt Le Tissier is indeed the real legend or just an ordinary guy?
		
Click to expand...

Chances are it will be him, he's a keen golfer and still lives in the Southampton area. Great laugh on the golf course as well.


----------



## sawtooth (May 17, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Chances are it will be him, he's a keen golfer and still lives in the Southampton area. Great laugh on the golf course as well.
		
Click to expand...

Have you played a round with him?


----------



## rickg (May 19, 2012)

Got some new photos from the day at Frilford Heath


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2012)

rickg said:



			Got some new photos from the day at Frilford Heath
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming the first one was taken as you added your score up coming off the 9th green Rick?????


If it's any consolation at all, I did exactly the same at Hankley Common last year in their Open. 
Three days after shooting 2 x 41 point rounds at Cooden I had high hopes. Made 9 points on the front 9, and was totally dejected. Didn't even think I was going to make 20 points in total but rallied to score 15 on the back (I think) to finish with 23. I wasn't last. But I was pee'd right off!


----------



## rickg (May 19, 2012)

I know Smiffy.........I had a good feeling beforehand....especially as I beat Murph 6&5 in the warm up round the day before...........stupid game.................


----------



## boosh (May 19, 2012)

I'm playing this year at rockcliffe and I'm wondering what's the score with hcp certificate, is an official club one enough or do you have to take the one they send out ?


----------



## bladeplayer (May 19, 2012)

rickg said:



			....especially as I beat Murph 6&5 in the warm up round the day before..........................
		
Click to expand...

And you wonder why he gave you duff yardages & putt lines ha ... payback is a beeeeeech


----------



## rickg (May 19, 2012)

boosh said:



			I'm playing this year at rockcliffe and I'm wondering what's the score with hcp certificate, is an official club one enough or do you have to take the one they send out ?
		
Click to expand...

club one is fine as long as it is on Club headed paper or has the club stamp on it. Also make sure whoever signs it writes their position down.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Have you played a round with him?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I have, one of my mates is very friendly with him. He even paid my green fee, top bloke!


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2012)

rickg said:



			club one is fine as long as it is on Club headed paper or has the club stamp on it. Also make sure whoever signs it writes their position down.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rick did they relax this then? Because TT underlined the importance of using their template or the handicap cert will not be accepted.

"*The Trilby Tour handicap certificate template is the only form of handicap certificate Trilby Tour will be accepting for Regional Championships and the Grand Final in 2012.  "*​


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 1, 2012)

Played at Caversham Heath in the TT yesterday, drove the ball really well but the flat stick didnt want to play ball. I finished with 30pts off 7 which was not a bad effort, a shaky 13 pts going out and 17 coming home. By the time I had left 36 pts was winning and 33pts was good enough to make the top 10. Getting closer so hopefully next year to make it 3rd time lucky.

I 3 stabbed 5 times which was my only regret in what was otherwise another very enjoyable TT day.


----------



## Scazza (Jul 10, 2012)

Just been issued my tee time for The Buckinghamshire that takes place 2 weeks today!

8am. 

That means being at the course at registerting by 7am and on the tee at 7.40am to avoid DQ.

Thank god I am staying over night only 10 miles away from the course!


----------



## Region3 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, I managed to succeed in my efforts to......









.......not get on TV wearing a stupid hat and a pink shirt!! 


It was ridiculously hot even early in the morning and with not a lot of breeze either. Felt sorry for my mate caddying.

I hit the ball not too bad but just couldn't chip or putt to save my life. I'm not even going to try to recall how many 3 putts I had.


How'd you do Scazza?


----------



## Region3 (Jul 25, 2012)

Almost forgot... I had 21pts.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 25, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Almost forgot... I had 21pts.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't hang around for the back 9?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 25, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Almost forgot... I had 21pts.
		
Click to expand...

Bad luck. I had hoped Rick might have inspired you to better things.

Like that was ever going to happen.

Thanks for Monday though. Enjoyed it. Had forgotten how nice the Bucks is.


----------



## Scazza (Jul 25, 2012)

Lets start at the beginning shall we?! I apologise for the long read, but I have a lot to say about my round! 1st of all, my main aim was for 32/33 points.

Well my day started with a 5am alarm. Left the Travelodge in Windsor and arrived at The Buckinghamshire GC at around 6.15am.

Me & my caddie went into reception & signed in. He collected his boiler suit & hat, whilst I picked up my bag, name plate, trilby hat as well as 2 breakfast & 2 lunch vouchers.

Headed back to the car to put all my gear into the the new golf bag & changed in to my golf shoes. Headed to the putting green for 30 minutes to get used to the greens as there was still some due about!

After putting we headed to get our bacon roll which we took over to the practice grounds. A guy dressed in Trilby Tour official wear was there handing out free basket of nike practice balls to which I spent 45 minutes hitting every club in the bag. I was striking the ball very well, probably the best I have in a long time! 

The 1st tee time was at 7am and around 7.15am, the main man him self, William Hunt come strolling over to the practice grounds and asked if we all knew that we had to be on the tee 2 minutes before your tee time as he has already DQ'd one player for being 1 minute late! 

Baring this in mind I headed over to the 10th tee (our 1st) at 7.30am. 

Now, I was baffled at what happened next. The group in front became a 2 ball because their 3rd guy didn't turn up. 7.40am came around and only 1 guy from my tee time had turned up. So by 7.45am there was 1 DQ for lateness and 2 more DQ's for people not turning up at all! They pay all this money to just not turn up?!

Any way, to the 1st tee, I am called and they announce that it is my 1st Trilby Tour event. I wasn't nervous at all until this point now. Luckily I hit a decent ball which I tugged slightly left and in to the rough (which I must say was brutal for cut rough!). I left myself 167 yards in to the green which I hit a 6 iron about 10 yards short. I hit a poor chip & left myself a 20 footer, which I ended up 3 putting for 0 points. Not the start I wanted.

The next hole I managed to pull a shot back with a birdie. I must say playing off 5 was tough!

I then went par, bogey, par for a total of 6 points which made me 1 over my handicap. 

I got to the 6th (15th hole) and pulled my tee shot left in the sand which I managed to get out and leave myself 110 yards. Unfortunately I miss clubbed and came up short in to the sand, got it out and 2 putted. Another blob.

I then made another par on the 7th which took me to 11 points. 

The 8th was stroke index 2, a 470 yard up hill par 4, which I great drive and a very good hybrid which left me 10 yards short of the green! I chipped up to 4ft and held the putt for 3 points!

Back to 2 over my handicap in with a great shot to make a decent 16 points on the front 9.

The 9th is a very simple straight forward Par 5. I hit a great drive and a 6 iron to leave me middle of the fairway with 97 yards to the pin. Out comes my 56 degree which I tug slightly right and end up long in the bunker. The wheels came off here as the bunker had no sand, just dust & I thinned a 60 degree wedge 20 yards over the green. I duff a chip, then chip the 2nd one to 4ft and hold the putt for another blob!

Out in 14 points and not in very good mood after 3 blobs in 9 holes! 

10th (par 5) tee I snap hook a drive left but managed to get away with it and just find the rough around the corner. I hit a 5 wood, then 9 iron to 12 feet & 2 putt for 3 points. 

I then make a par on 11 & 12 to get me to 21 points after 12.

13th I stick my drive into another fairway bunker & I am left with 220 to the green, it's a shot hole & I take the hybrid on. Great strike and get within 15 yards of the green. I chip up to 8ft but miss the putt and walk away with 2 points.

I then par the 14th for 2 points.

The 15th, I cut the driver out right and in to the crap. I play a provisional but find my 1st, it's not pretty and have to hack it out on to the fairway. I knock a 52 degree wedge in to 12 ft but miss the putt. I hole the one back and salvage a point.

So I'm now 26 points through 15 holes. I'm thinking 3 nett pars and I have 32 points. 

I make bogey up the 16th which is SI 1 for 2 points and walk on to the 17th thinking, play safe, walk away with a par for 2 points and you are in great shape. I don't take on the water with the driver, I hit the 5 wood down the right......too much. It cuts in to the trees. I then take the driver out for a provisional and hit a pealer 15 yards right of the green. I don't find my 1st ball and I fail to make an up & down for a point. I'm fuming and have blown my chance.

I par the 18th which meant I parred all 4 par 3s out there which I was pleased with as the shortest was 177 yards.

So I end up with 30 points and I'm in 3rd place for the moment. It took 5 hours to get round & the later groups were going to have longer rounds!

I knew it wasn't going to be good enough, but as more groups came in, I stayed in the top 10. 20 groups were in and I was Tied 4th.

20 groups came in and I was tied 6th.

There were some good stores through 12/15 holes but people were falling short on the last 3. 

It was now 6.30pm and there were 6 groups still to come in and I was still tied 7th. I had been waiting since 1pm however when group 34 came in, someone shot 32 points which bumped the 4 of us with 30 points to tied 8th. In Group 36 & 37 out of 39 there were 2 players through 15 with 31 points so it meant we were knocked out of the Top 10.

Found out today that 31 points made the Top 10. Gutted to of missed out by 1 point! The 4 blobs will haunt me! However for the 14 holes I scored on I was 2 under my 3/4 handicap of 5!

It was nice to have my name up on that leader board for a good 5 hours and throughout the day! Hopefully that'll get my name in to the Sky Sports show when they give updates of the leader board!

I will say, next year I hope they spell my surname right! They had it correct on the score board, but incorrect on the leader board and more importantly incorrect on my name plate for my bag 

I will mention that a player shot 8 points and another shot 6 points, how I really do not know!

The day was great, I had a great time, I love the bag that we were given and I will be entering next year to hopefully make that Top 10!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 25, 2012)

unlucky scazza, sounds like a bit of a mixed round all told.

I may enter myself next year if I can chop my h/c a bit more


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2012)

I missed out by 1 point at Frilford as well Scazza. I had a crap front 9, my caddie said to me on the 10th tee that a level par back 9 would get me in. He was right, only problem was I was 1 over for the back 9  

I enjoyed the day out but I won't be entering again, it is too much of a mickey mouse event to take it seriously. I know it is designed for TV but just seems a bit silly that someone can shoot the best score of the day and not end up winning the event. 

Good luck if you enter again next year, I won't be as there are only so many retro tour bags a guy needs  :rofl:


----------



## Scazza (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheers guys! 

G1BBO, I am sure you'll get that h/c chopped in time!

drive4show, it's gutting isn't it! I voiced my opinion about how it's set up on twitter last night and I had a a lot of people agree with me.

Whilst waiting, Mr Hunt kept going on about how good it was that the TT didn't have count back and used the shootout instead. I think the shoot out is a joke and it's the reason why I had to hang about. I knew 30 pts wouldnt get me in the playoff, but had a chance of Top 10 or a Shoot out. If they have count back I could of gone home and they would of contacted me to let me know if I had made it!

I am one of the people who has mixed emotions about the Playoff, yes I do agree that if someone shoots 38 points to be 1st, but then has to play off against 3 others who may of shot 35 points for example, it is hard to take if you lose the playoff. But then the event is designed for TV so needs something to make it more exciting.


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2012)

Transferred this from annother  text  as I had taken it off topic...




Paul LLewellyn won the Frilford heath event that was televised on Sky sports last night. It's where I played my event in May.

Region was asking me what he played off........


He was off 10 this year...........he was off 13 last year when he won at the oxfordshire.

He's currently off 5.8.........

he had a 3 over gross in the club champs on Aug 18th to take him to 8.8

he then won the Captains stableford with 41 points to take him to 7.8.

Looks like he then had an ESR to get him to 5.8.

Seems  like the handicap finally caught up with him, but not before he bagged 2 trilby Tour titles and the Matchplay Championship in Dubai this year ( where he fended of James Voce into 2nd place)

This was from the local Tamworth paper ....makes me laugh...

*
"Llewellyn won the men's singles title by ten shots from James Voce with 113 points, despite the latter firing an impressive 43 points (gross 68) in the final round.

Talented golfer Llewellyn then went on to cap a fine week by securing victory at a successful Trilby Tour event at Frilford Heath Golf Club.

Llewellyn, who was also the 2011 Oxfordshire champion, retained the title after a sudden death play-off."*


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 18, 2012)

rick

I would be tempted to send that in to the organisers, there is a simple word for it..... cheating!

Maybe they will kick him out of the "World Championship (of England and Scotland)" final.


----------



## 6inchcup (Sep 18, 2012)

i have always thought it was a cheats comp when i have watched it on tv,how many mid h/c players knock it 280 yards off the tee and get the ball to spin on the greens and have a putting stroke like a pro's,just seems to open to abuse.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 18, 2012)

I think unfortunately the entire competition is turning into a bit of a joke. As you say, there appear to be a lot of people playing off very dubious handicaps and now calling the final a "World Championship" is just laughable. It's all part of massaging William Hunt's already overinflated ego even further. 

It's only an 18 hole 3/4 difference stableford at the end of the day, not even a qualifier. I played in it this year, enjoyed the day and got a decent outfit from it. Would I do it again? At Â£250 I could have a fantastic day out at Sunningdale or an Open Championship venue for that money.

I know which I would do next time....... Muirfield here I come!!


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2012)

When I think of smug gits, William Hunt just springs to mind. 

Can't believe the free publicity he gets off Sky, and clubs that are prepared to pay for the privilege of holding the events. I think Hunt must make a good wedge out of the Â£250 entry fee too. Good luck to those that play in the events, but I will save my money and play in some decent Open events for a fraction of the price instead.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Sep 18, 2012)

drive4show said:



			rick

I would be tempted to send that in to the organisers, there is a simple word for it..... cheating!

Maybe they will kick him out of the "World Championship (of England and Scotland)" final.
		
Click to expand...

They did cut him to an "unofficial" handicap of 8 for the final, they certainly thought something was funny. Having played with him in the TT Matchplay event, I hope I play that well when I get to 10.........


----------



## seochris (Sep 18, 2012)

rickg said:



			Transferred this from annother text as I had taken it off topic...




Paul LLewellyn won the Frilford heath event that was televised on Sky sports last night. It's where I played my event in May.

Region was asking me what he played off........


He was off 10 this year...........he was off 13 last year when he won at the oxfordshire.

He's currently off 5.8.........

he had a 3 over gross in the club champs on Aug 18th to take him to 8.8

he then won the Captains stableford with 41 points to take him to 7.8.

Looks like he then had an ESR to get him to 5.8.

Seems like the handicap finally caught up with him, but not before he bagged 2 trilby Tour titles and the Matchplay Championship in Dubai this year ( where he fended of James Voce into 2nd place)

This was from the local Tamworth paper ....makes me laugh...

*
"Llewellyn won the men's singles title by ten shots from James Voce with 113 points, despite the latter firing an impressive 43 points (gross 68) in the final round.

Talented golfer Llewellyn then went on to cap a fine week by securing victory at a successful Trilby Tour event at Frilford Heath Golf Club.

Llewellyn, who was also the 2011 Oxfordshire champion, retained the title after a sudden death play-off."*

Click to expand...

I played with him in Dubai he was a 13 and its was obvious that he was a complete bandit. He hit a 3 wood 245 yds carried it and stopped it on a green!! The other guy in the 4 was a 5 handicapper and PL was ripping it past him on the drives. 

What I found interesting was after day 2 when he had it (the tournament) pretty much in the bag we went into the clubhouse and when James V was calling him a bandid, he did not flinch. I thought that perhaps an embarassed smile or a feeble explanation might be forthcoming but no.....Just smiled and ordered his drink! 

And I think we wouold be a bit naive to think that the organisers didnt know...of course they do!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 19, 2012)

seochris said:



			I played with him in Dubai he was a 13 and its was obvious that he was a complete bandit. He hit a 3 wood 245 yds carried it and stopped it on a green!! The other guy in the 4 was a 5 handicapper and PL was ripping it past him on the drives. 

What I found interesting was after day 2 when he had it (the tournament) pretty much in the bag we went into the clubhouse and when James V was calling him a bandid, he did not flinch. I thought that perhaps an embarassed smile or a feeble explanation might be forthcoming but no.....Just smiled and ordered his drink! 

And I think we wouold be a bit naive to think that the organisers didnt know...of course they do!
		
Click to expand...

Chris, i would appear to pot and kettle for JV to be calling the other guy a bandit, he reg shoots level pars in these comps himself and won a few with no cuts to speak of, so who's the biggest bandit there?


----------



## seochris (Sep 19, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Chris, i would appear to pot and kettle for JV to be calling the other guy a bandit, he reg shoots level pars in these comps himself and won a few with no cuts to speak of, so who's the biggest bandit there?
		
Click to expand...

You are absolutely right about that.....but the biggest bandit in Dubai was unquestionalbly PL with JV a close second.  TBH JV did not play well the first few days but on the last day was wearing his sombrero!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2012)

The whole thing is just one big cash cow from what ive seen. The organisers dont give a crap as long as they coin it in.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 19, 2012)

Birchy said:



			The whole thing is just one big cash cow from what ive seen. The organisers dont give a crap as long as they coin it in.
		
Click to expand...

Funny how clubs and golfers in Scotland can see right thought the whole thing.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 19, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Funny how clubs and golfers in Scotland can see right thought the whole thing.
		
Click to expand...

But it's the trilby tour and it's on sky and and and and

Load of pish. I predict this will wither and die within 3 years max. Your club golfer is beginning to wake up to the fact that it seems to be rigged and only there to make Hunt money.


----------



## seochris (Sep 19, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Funny how clubs and golfers in Scotland can see right thought the whole thing.
		
Click to expand...

Would not work in Scotland as they would not be able to keep their little Trilbys on!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 19, 2012)

seochris said:



			Would not work in Scotland as they would not be able to keep their little Trilbys on!  

Click to expand...

My wife bought me a straw trilby at the House of Bruar 3 years ago, as she thought it would suite... it has never been worn, though it looks better on the hat stand


----------



## rickg (Nov 6, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Chris, i would appear to pot and kettle for JV to be calling the other guy a bandit, he reg shoots level pars in these comps himself and won a few with no cuts to speak of, so who's the biggest bandit there?
		
Click to expand...

add another name to the serial winners club!!

Tommy Muldoon won the Buckinghamshire event televised last night. I think he was playing off 15.

In 2010 he qualified via the Scottish event with 37 points and went on to make the play off final with 40 points at the Buckinghamshire. I think his handicap that year was 13. 
All these stableford scores are with 3/4 handicap allowance.

He then went on to Win the Ireland event in 2011 with 38 points.

Now last night he takes another regional title. How come his handicap gone up during this time with all these wins.....doesn't anyone at the TT get suspicious?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 6, 2012)

rickg said:



			add another name to the serial winners club!!

Tommy Muldoon won the Buckinghamshire event televised last night. I think he was playing off 15.

In 2010 he qualified via the Scottish event with 37 points and went on to make the play off final with 40 points at the Buckinghamshire. I think his handicap that year was 13. 
All these stableford scores are with 3/4 handicap allowance.

He then went on to Win the Ireland event in 2011 with 38 points.

Now last night he takes another regional title. How come his handicap gone up during this time with all these wins.....doesn't anyone at the TT get suspicious?
		
Click to expand...

I watched a bit of that this morning and was going to post about him.

Worste swing ive ever seen though, but short game much better than your average 15 Handicap.

Did you see him get up and down from the bunker on the last play off hole?

15 my arse

Should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 6, 2012)

I watched it last night, very surprised at the swings of some of the low men as well.

However, the winner winning another regional event does beggar the question about his handicap, he's apparently well respected on the TT as a short game wizard so how come he's still off 15, wasn't he minus 1 or 2 in the playoff?

Apart from that, is it just me that thinks the TT outfits are appalling, I'd rather wear the caddys outfit


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Nov 6, 2012)

they've looked into him a few times...changes clubs a lot does Mr Maldoon....


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 6, 2012)

I watched it also. The winner sure made the 3 single handicappers look very average.

That young lad's takeaway was faster than his downswing.


----------



## rickg (Nov 6, 2012)

Jaymosafehands said:



			they've looked into him a few times...changes clubs a lot does Mr Maldoon....
		
Click to expand...

his home club is quoted as Calibre Castle.......I can't find any reference to it anywhere on the web.......


----------



## Crow (Nov 6, 2012)

rickg said:



			his home club is quoted as Calibre Castle.......I can't find any reference to it anywhere on the web.......
		
Click to expand...

Did you try searching for clubs in Mexico?


----------



## slicer79 (Nov 6, 2012)

rickg said:



			his home club is quoted as Calibre Castle.......I can't find any reference to it anywhere on the web.......
		
Click to expand...

I'm Irish and I've never heard of that club. I think he was a member in Ardee in Louth previously. The trilby tour is turning into a joke from what I've seen this year


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 6, 2012)

chris661 said:



			But it's the trilby tour and it's on sky and and and and

Load of pish. *I predict this will wither and die within 3 years max*. Your club golfer is beginning to wake up to the fact that it seems to be rigged and only there to make Hunt money.
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to think so too chris but it is going from strength to strength. Next year is already sold out despite increasing the cost to Â£275. Smug Will is laughing all the way to the bank!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Smug Will is laughing all the way to the bank!
		
Click to expand...


Not with any of my cash though!


----------



## slicer79 (Nov 7, 2012)

What makes it a joke is when the winning guys come back with higher handicaps a year later. You wouldn't need Sherlock Holmes to figure out what's happening there.


----------



## walshawwhippet (Nov 7, 2012)

If these people wish to pay Â£275 for probably only one game, and the dubious privilege of looking a right knob on telly good look to them. After all a fool and his money and all that.


----------



## Dodger (Nov 7, 2012)

The amount of knobbers wishing to play in this joke series never ceases to amaze.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 7, 2012)

rickg said:



			his home club is quoted as Calibre Castle.......I can't find any reference to it anywhere on the web.......
		
Click to expand...

Never heard tell of it , neither has google , must be misprint id say ,  theres a T Muldoon listed in Ardee GC on HDID @ 16 ... its peculiar because it says in the menbers list 

T muldoon          16    AWAY   but at the top it says home club Ardee .. ??


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 7, 2012)

Dodger said:



			The amount of knobbers wishing to play in this joke series never ceases to amaze.

Click to expand...

GEE thanks Alan , you just crushed last feeling i had left ,  i was hoping there was an irish one this year, couldnt get an answer from Trilby Tour so didnt pay up .. lucky eh


----------



## 6inchcup (Nov 7, 2012)

the whole thing is a con,people with no h/c playing and made up higher h/c certs,look at some from last year 12 h/c drove the ball like a pro spun the ball on the greens and putted like dave pelz,an expensive waste of money.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 7, 2012)

Â£275 entry fee???? You could play 10+ opens at decent tracks for that - still the risk of banditry anywhere but at least at Â£20-25 you don't feel like someones shot your dog when you get told the winning score is 49 points!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2012)

Â£275 quid to get robbed by some bandits live on tv and you have to wear a stupid hat that makes you look an even bigger plank. I just dont get it at all.

For Â£275 there is so many better golf experiences out there its unreal the amount of people that play in it.


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Nov 7, 2012)

Not sure there is a great deal of banditry going on? Top score on the day tends to be around the 36 points mark with qualifying scores as low as 32 points and even though its 3/4 handicap that's not outrageous scoring surely? Think of the winning score at your own track each week and i bet its at least 40 points most of the time. A month ago I shot 42 points at my club and came 4th! Now I've no intention of ever playing the TT but I do quite enjoy watching it especially rogues gallery to cheer myself up about my shocking game. Â£250 is a lot to pay but you can't compare it to other events unless they all provide a golf bag, the caddie boiler suit and your clothes for the day (regardless of quality) as well as it being televised etc etc. As I said its not something I'm interested in but I can understand why some people enjoy it and wouldn't knock them for it.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 7, 2012)

^
^
^
It's not that Andy..... it's that the SAME PERSON keeps getting the 40pts.

Trilby Tour is for knobs easily parted from their cash.... apart from RickG of course!


----------



## njc1973 (Nov 7, 2012)

It does seem to be the same names cropping up with the same handicaps yet shooting 36 points off 3/4 of their handicaps on a course they've only played once or twice which is set up as tough as they can make it, I'd be overjoyed to shoot anywhere near 30 points.

Maybe they just train to peak at that exact time each year like the Olympic athletes?


----------



## rickg (Nov 7, 2012)

the only thing I'm knocking about it is the serial winners which in my opinion should be outed for what they are.

I have absolutely no problem with the cost, the clothing, the TV, the set up, the courses used, William Hunt himself, etc etc etc.

I even love the fact that people get DQ'd for being late on the tee. You get told what time your tee off is, you get told (many many times) what time you have to be on the tee, you get told what will happen if you are late on the tee.........if you are then late on the tee, then in my opinion you deserve to be DQ'd. it's just one of the things that adds to the nervous tension on the day and what makes it stand out.

I've played in it 3 times, and will continue to enter. I love it!!

Everyone that enters has an official handicap. You have to present your H/c cert at registration. You have to tell them what club you are a member of when you enter. There is no one playing in that doesn't have a handicap, or a made up handicap.
 The issue is that obviously some of those handicaps are not accurately reflecting the players ability and some have clearly been "massaged"........it is this that I have a problem with.

A lot of people have seen this on tv and passed judgement on the people that enter and there are some on here who are plain talking out of their backside. What some people see as extortionate, others see as good value. We are all allowed opinions and I have no issue with anyone who thinks that Trilby hats look ridiculous........I happen to agree with them, but it won't stop me entering.

I also know that I am unlikely to win it with a genuine handicap, but it won't stop me entering. I just wish they would do something about the obvious minority of entrants who seem to have no conscience or shame about what they are doing. The TT should at least acknowledge that this is hurting their reputation instead of celebrating these "heroes".

Rant over...


----------



## njc1973 (Nov 7, 2012)

I think it looks great and if I didn't have to add on the cost of flights ^ accomodation for me & a caddy I would definitely enter it, unfortunately as with all major handicap tournaments an ethically challenged minority of the field continue to bring into question the intergrity of the competition


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Nov 7, 2012)

rickg said:



			I also know that I am unlikely to win it with a genuine handicap, but it won't stop me entering. I just wish they would do something about the obvious minority of entrants who seem to have no conscience or shame about what they are doing. The TT should at least acknowledge that this is hurting their reputation instead of celebrating these "heroes".

Rant over...
		
Click to expand...

According to your sig your current handicap is 6? So you would have played off 4 for the event? So if you played to your handicap of 6 you would in theory have scored 34 points? I think that most weeks that would get you in the top 10? So not out of reach if you play well on the day?

My recent thread about handicaps showed that some people regularly play at/close to there handicap whereas others often don't get near it but occasionally play a blinder. Maybe those who regularly make the playoffs are just the type that regularly play very close to handicap so will obviously have more chance of doing better than someone who has to shoot the lights out. Those 2 types of player could have exactly the same genuine handicap but the consistant player is far more likely to qualify.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 7, 2012)

Airlie_Andy said:



			According to your sig your current handicap is 6? So you would have played off 4 for the event?
		
Click to expand...

3/4's of 6 is 5.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Nov 7, 2012)

JustOne said:



			^
^
^
It's not that Andy..... it's that the SAME PERSON keeps getting the 40pts.

Trilby Tour is for knobs easily parted from their cash.... apart from RickG of course! 

Click to expand...

As long as I'm a big one! 

Each to their own, I've played the last couple of years and it's a great experience. I play plenty of class courses but it's great to play in a competition set up like a pro comp - cos I'll never have the ability to play in them!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2012)

I was always keen to play in this but didn't get in. I'm on the guaranteed list for next year but already having doubts. I do think what you get for the cash (the outfit, bag, course in pristine condition etc) does represent a reasonable value for money. Not exceptional but not a rip off either. It is the whole facade of the top players seemingly getting through with consumate ease year after year and it does smack that their figure isn't representative however they come to obtain it. It is definitely 50/50 at the moment


----------



## rickg (Nov 7, 2012)

My recent thread about handicaps showed that some people regularly play at/close to their handicap
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest that those people's handicaps are too high. CONGU studies would back this up.


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 7, 2012)

I've signed up to play in 2013 will be my 4th straight year have really enjoyed the day but have never played to my normal standard. Only scored 24 1st year 24 2012 and 26 this year. The courses are set up tough. Have played with some good players over the years but IMO I think stableford suit the higher handicaps. The price doesn't put me off as I work hard all year and this is a treat to myself. I have my wife caddying in 2013 she knows nothing about golf but my old caddie new everything and that didn't help me. Plus it's my 40th so planning a dirty long weekend and golf. Can't be bad


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2012)

I just think its too expensive compd to what courses you can play up hear for that sort of cash. Might be reasonable for guys down south but it just don't fly in Scotland. 

Would imagine there won't be a leg in Scoland again next year.

As for dodgy handicaps, most guys are fine it just gives the impression that some guys who get to the final and shoot outs have suspect handicaps.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 9, 2012)

I played in it once at Bearwood Lakes. Would I play in it again??? Yes, if my game was fairly "steady" and it was a decent course. Unfortunately, a lot of the better venues have disappeared from the rota. I wouldn't pay Â£250.00 to play at Old Thorns for instance (in my personal opinion a bit of a goat track) but if The Oxfordshire, The London Club or Bearwood appeared on the rota again then yes, I would be up for it.
The qualifying scores that I saw weren't that great. 34 or 35 points would get you in the play-offs, and if I was playing reasonably well and had the run of the greens then a score like that would be possible, even for a knob like me. Like somebody else mentioned above, it's when guys come in with 45 points plus on society days that get my goat. I don't think I've ever seen a score like that on a Trilby tour event.
What ruined the whole thing for me were some of the silly little "rules", put in place by the owner of the train set.
If it was pissing down with rain you couldn't put your waterproofs on and stand any chance of being shown on the TV even if you had a good round. Why???? The event is about golf, not about what you are wearing. As long as your trilby is on show, why should it matter?? It's is the "Trilby Tour" after all!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 9, 2012)

rickg said:



			I would suggest that those people's handicaps are too high. CONGU studies would back this up.
		
Click to expand...

When there is a reasonably large forum event, I can usually pick a couple of names that will appear in the frame. Does this go for them too Rick????


----------



## chrisd (Nov 9, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			When there is a reasonably large forum event, I can usually pick a couple of names that will appear in the frame. Does this go for them too Rick????


Click to expand...


I guess it does, everyone should stand an equal chance of winning when they stand on the 1st tee but you and I know that our handicaps truly reflects our level of ability and, therefore, it's gonna be a really good day at the office if we win even a small event


----------

